# [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] - Teufel Concept E 300 - [Update] - Das System im Dauereinsatz



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Mai 2009)

*Teufel Concept E 300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Quelle: Lautsprecher Teufel - Lautsprecher für Heimkino, Multimedia & HiFi



​Ich möchte heute mal meinen Eindruck vom Teufel Concept E 300 aufzeigen.
Einleitend muss ich sagen, dass ich von einem Creative Inspire 5.1 5100 System umgestiegen bin und auch sonst noch wenig Erfahrungen mit wirklich hochwertigen Sound-Anlagen gemacht habe. Ich kann das Teufel-System also schlecht mit HiFi-Anlagen der 500€< Klasse vergleichen. So seien mir euphorische Übertreibungen im audiophilen Bereich verziehen 

Im Folgenden möchte ich meine Vorüberlegungen, den Bestellvorgang, die Abwicklung und schließlich das Concept E 300 selbst beurteilen.

Einen Eindruck vom *Teufel Concept E300 im Dauereinsatz* könnt ihr hier nachlesen.

*Vorüberlegungen

*Zur Debatte stand für mich der Erwerb eines neuen höherwertigen Soundsystems, da mir die Leistung des fast 6 Jahre alten Creative Inspire 5.1 5100 zunehmend "dünn" vorkam. So schaute ich mich in einschlägigen Foren, Online-Magazinen etc. nach etwas Neuem um.
Schnell wurde ich auf die Firma Lautsprecher Teufel GmbH aus Berlin aufmerksam. Ein erstes Schnuppern auf der Homepage hinterließ einen durchweg positiven Eindruck, die Leute scheinen zu verstehen von was sie da schreiben. Nach der Lektüre weiterer Vergleichs- und Einzeltests stand für mich fest: es wird ein Teufel.
In mein Budget (300€) passten schließlich 4 Sets.



Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition
Teufel Concept F
Teufel Concept E 200
Teufel Concept E 300
Nach einiger Überlegung entschied ich mich schließlich für das E 300.
Gegen das CEMPE und Concept F sprachen für mich einerseits das Design (spricht mich persönlich nicht so an), andererseits aber vor allem die Downfire-Technik des Subwoofers.
So blieben noch das E 200 und E 300 über...beim E 200 machten mich jedoch die kleinen Satelliten sehr skeptisch.
Schlussendlich verzichtete ich auf alle Kompromisse und nahm das teuerste für mich in Frage kommende Concept E 300.


Bestellvorgang/Lieferung

Am Morgen eines schönen Samstags bestellte ich online über die Teufel-Website das Concept E 300 zusammen mit dem Kabelset AC 3005 WS.
Bezahlt wurde bequem per Sofortüberweisung, also online.
Am darauf folgenden Montag bekam ich die Auftragsbestätigung von Teufel mit einer Versandbereitschaft innerhalb von 3-5 Werktagen.
Schon am Mittwoch erfolgte dann die Versandbestätigung. Hier nochmal ein Lob an Teufel für die rasche Abwicklung.
Einen Tag später traf das Concept E 300 bei mir ein. Eine genauere Untersuchung des Pakets offenbarte allerdings, dass das Kabelset fehlte. Schnell bei Teufel angerufen wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Kabel seperat versendet wurden. Einen Anruf bei DHL später erfuhr ich, dass sich das Kabelset noch nicht auf dem Weg befinden würde. Teufel hatte es aber zusammen mit dem E 300 aufgegeben. Das sorgte dann schon für Frust.
Aber gut, 24 Stunden später trafen dann auch die Kabel ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das System ist stabil in einer rund 23 kg schweren Kiste verpackt. Alles ist sicher mit Styropor gesichert, Transportschäden sollten zur Ausnahme gehören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es werden insgesamt 6 Standfüße mitgeliefert. Fünf für eine vertikale Montage der Satelitten, einer für die horizontale Montage des Center. Dazu gibt es kleine Gumminoppen, die zur akustischen Entkopplung der Standfüße unbedingt angebracht werden sollten.
Leider ist zu sagen, dass die Standfüße den qualitativen Tiefpunkt des Systems darstellen. Das Plastik wirkt etwas billig, die Unterseite ist nicht mitlackiert und vor allem hat der Lack an allen Füßen Schadstellen an den Kanten der Speaker-Aufhängung (auf dem Bild eigtl. gut zu sehen). Da hätte man sich etwas mehr Mühe geben können.
Weiterhin werden 5 Rändelschrauben und 5 U-Profile für die Montage an den Teufel-Ständern mitgeliefert. Die Schrauben haben einen Kopf aus dem selben Plastik wie die Standfüße, sind ebenfalls silber metallic lackiert haben aber ein Metall-Gewinde. Schön!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mittel/Hochtonbereich wird durch 5 identische 2-Wege-Satelliten repräsentiert. Die Chassis sind mit schwarzem Klavierlack sauber lackiert, haben keine scharfen Ecken oder Kanten. Die Frontplatten sind wiederum silber metallic lackiert und passgenau. Darin eingelassen sind ein 19mm Hochtöner und ein 80mm Mitteltöner. Abgedeckt wird das Ganze durch schwarze Stoffbezüge (die sehen nur auf dem Bild grau aus, in real tiefschwarz). Der Stoff ist sauber bezogen und am Plastikgestell befestigt. Es sind keine Fäden gezogen und der Stoff scheint nicht übermäßig gespannt zu sein was mir mittlerweile relativ wichtig ist, da ich es schon bei vielen Lautsprechern erlebt habe, das der Bezug nach einiger Zeit gerissen ist. Das Teufel-Logo wirkt hochwertig und setzt einen schönen Akzent.
Die Kabel werden über Kabelklemmen befestigt. Die Klemmen selbst machen einen höherwertigen Eindruck als bei Billig-Lautsprechern wo mir schon das eine oder andere mal die Feder herausgesprungen ist.

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Subwoofer ist schlicht gesagt gigantisch. Das Gehäuse ist aus 10mm starken Holzplatten gefertigt die mit schwarzer Folie beschichtet sind. Das Gehäuse ist sauber verarbeitet, es gibt keine "schmutzigen" Kanten. Die Front wird durch eine massive Holzplatte verschönert. Tadellos mit schwarzem Klavierlack überzogen, passgenau. Genau so hab ich das erwartet..einfach toll! Die Steuer-Einheit besteht aus zwei Drehreglern für Bass und Lautstärke und einem elektronischen Standby-Schalter. Die Regler und der Druckschalter sind aus massivem Metall gefertigt und sehen sehr edel aus. Der Betriebsstatus wird durch drei LED-Ringe angezeigt. Im Standby leuchtet nur der mittlere Ring, rot, im Betrieb leuchten alle drei blau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Lautsprecher Teufel - Lautsprecher für Heimkino, Multimedia & HiFi

Als Fundament für das Anschlussfeld auf der Rückseite dient eine 3mm starke schwarz eloxierte Aluminium-Platte die stabil mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt ist. Dominiert wird die Anschlusstafel von einem riesigen Kühlkörper. Weiterhin sind die Klemmanschlüsse für die Lautsprecher, die Cinch-Eingänge für eine analoge 5.1-Quelle und der Anschluss für das Netzkabel dort zu finden. Alles macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck.

Das Kabelset besteht aus einer 30m-Rolle 2x1,5mm² Lautsprecherkabel sowie 3 Y-Adapter-Kabeln von Mini-Klinke auf Cinch (jeweils 1,5m).
Das Lautsprecher-Kabel ließ sich problemlos verarbeiten. Die Y-Adapter-Kabel sorgten für Schwierigkeiten. Die Gummi-Isolierung der Mini-Klinke-Stecker ist relativ dick ausgefallen, so dass die drei Kabel nicht nebeneinander in die Asus Xonar D1 Soundkarte gepasst haben. Mit einem Messer hab ich den Steckern eine leichte Diät verpasst, und dann hat alles gepasst.

*Das Concept E 300 in der Praxis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die Inbetriebnahme war problemlos.

Nun eine Einschätzung des Klangs:

Als erstes testete ich das System mit der CD "Yamato - Wadaiko Drummers of Japan". Hier fällt sofort der sehr satte Bass des Subwoofers auf. Die großen tiefen Trommeln wirken, als würden sie direkt vor einem stehen, da ich die Yamato-Truppe schon Live aus der vordersten Reihe erlebt habe, habe ich da einen guten Vergleich. Der Bass wirkt kräftig, fühlbar, und sehr differenziert, der einheitliche Brumm-Brei des alten Creative-Subwoofers ist vergessen, einfach keine Konkurrenz.
Bei 1:20min setzen die Schellen ein, die sofort klar wiedergegeben werden. Das Concept E vermag es, sie klar differenziert wiederzugeben ohne dabei schrill zu klingen, selbst auf hohen Pegeln habe ich kein Klirren in den Ohren.
Der Anschließende Chor zusammen mit den kleinen Trommeln wird verzerrungsfrei und transparent wiedergegeben. Die kleinen Trommeln sind klar vom Chor getrennt, sowas kannte ich bisher nicht.

Als nächstes schafft es HIM mit "Right here in my arms" in die Playlist. Hier zeigen die Satelliten was in ihnen steckt. Gerade bei diesem Stück beeindruckt mich die schiere Brillanz der E-Gitarre, klar vom Bass, den Drums und dem Gesang getrennt. Der Subwoofer hält sich vornehm zurück, akzentuiert die Drums deutlich aber nicht übertrieben, jeder Bass-Drum ist als solcher zu erkennen, es bleibt nichts vom einheitlichen bass-schwabbel eines Creative Inspire zu erkennen. Ganz großes Kino!

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch die Dance-Fähigkeiten des System austesten. ATB's "Let You Go" hab ich noch nie besser gehört. Hier vergisst der Subwoofer (berechtigt) seine Zurückhaltung und schafft ein konkurrenzloses Schall-Fundament. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt wirkt der Sound dröhnend...jeder Beat wird völlig klar für sich gespielt. Davon unbeeinflusst schafft der Gesang einen Klangraum durch das ganze Zimmer. Der Klang löst sich vom Speaker und bietet mir eine, für die räumlichen Gegebenheiten, gigantische Bühne.

Für den Raumklang-Test habe ich mich für die Live-BluRay "Laut Gedacht" von Silbermond entschieden.
Das Concept E 300 schafft sofort ein Mittendrin-Gefühl wie es selbst eine Konzerthalle mit echtem Publikum nicht besser kann.
Die Stimme von Stefanie Kloß ertönt aus einem über den gesamten Tisch gespannten Klangfeld. Kein Klirren, kein Scheppern, wenn man die Augen schließt verliert man sich in die erste Reihe des Konzerts. Der Anfang von "Das Ende vom Kreis" sorgt dann nurnoch für Begeisterung, Staunen, Gänsehaut, fast Tränen in den Augen. Die E-Gitarre spielt Frei, der Gesang, so real, man könnte meinen, Stefanie sitzt hinter'm Monitor (was für ein Gedanke  ). Das Schlagzeug offenbart Frequnz-Nuancen im mittleren Bereich die das Creative Inspire nicht annähernd kannte. Da wurden ganze Instrumente nicht dargestellt. Das E 300 lässt nichts von diesem Loch erahnen, auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass es bei einer 5.1 Konfiguration da ist.

Was schließlich bleibt ist schiere Fassungslosigkeit, darüber, auf was man bisher verzichtet hat, darüber, was möglich ist.

Doch auch einen Kritikpunkt gibt es, den ich nicht unerwähnt lassen möchte.
So hat das Concept E 300 ein klar lauteres Grundrauschen als das alte Creative-System. Es ist bis ca. 3,5m Entfernung leise wahrzunehmen, nicht vom eingestellten Pegel oder der Quelle abhängig. Ich führe das auf die großen Endstufen des E 300 zurück denen in dem Preissegment sicher qualitative Grenzen gesetzt sind. Wirklich störend ist das Rauschen aber nie, schon bei geringer Lautsärke verschwindet es und die externen Platten machen eindeutig mehr Krach.

Fazit
Die 300€ für das System (samt Kabeln und Versand) haben mich in eine neue Klangwelt katapultiert die süchtig macht. Der Sound ist für Einsteiger in diese Klasse einfach atemberaubend, eine Steigerung ist schwer vorstellbar.
Für mich steht fest: Nie wieder weniger als Teufel-Standard!

Über Kommentare und Kritik zu meinem Einblick würde ich mich freuen und ich hoffe dem einen oder anderen unentschlossenen etwas helfen zu können.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen] Teufel Concept E 300*

Ist ja mehr "Test" als Impressionen (7 Bilder). Trotzdem ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen] Teufel Concept E 300*

Der bisher beste Test zu den neuen Teufel-Systemen. Gute Arbeit. Ein Bild vom Anschlussfeld wäre wünschenswert  
Aber Sonst:


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen] Teufel Concept E 300*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ist ja mehr "Test" als Impressionen (7 Bilder). Trotzdem ganz gut gemacht.



Ich hab es "Impression" genannt da ich (noch) nicht so die Erfahrung mit guten Sound-Systemen habe und mein Artikel daher sicher nicht sehr objektiv geworden ist.
Aber vielen dank für das positive Feedback 



> Ein Bild vom Anschlussfeld wäre wünschenswert


ich möchte den Subwoofer eigentlich ungern nochmal aus seiner Position verrücken, aber ich versuch mal noch ein Bild vom Anschlussfeld reinzustellen.

Update: Bild vom Anschlussfeld hinzugefügt, paar Korrekturen im Text gemacht


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Netter Test.

Es wäre aber noch ganz interessant zu wissen wie du die Musik abgespielt hast. Der Mediaplayer ist ja noch relativ egal, aber z.B. was für eine Art Upmixing(bzw. hast du überhaupt welches benutzt?) zum Einsatz kam macht schon etwas mehr aus.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Es wäre aber noch ganz interessant zu wissen wie du die Musik abgespielt hast. Der Mediaplayer ist ja noch relativ egal, aber z.B. was für eine Art Upmixing(bzw. hast du überhaupt welches benutzt?) zum Einsatz kam macht schon etwas mehr aus.


die Quellen sind durchweg komplett in flac gerippte CD's, also ohne Qualitätsverlust.
Abgespielt wird das ganze durch Winamp 5.552 mit ASIO-PlugIn um die Klangverfälschung durch DirectSound zu vermeiden, da gibts ja teilweise gravierende Probleme durch unerwünschtes und minderwertiges Resampling etc.
Upmixing mach ich bei Stereo-Musik nicht, ich mag es, wenn die Musik möglichst unverfälscht von der Datei bis zum Ohr transportiert wird 

Die Silbermond-BluRay wurde per x246 Codec in einen mkv-Container gerippt. Am Ton habe ich nichts recodiert, der wurde 1:1 von der BluRay übernommen und ist 5.1 DTS-HD-Sound.
Zum Abspielen von Videos benutze ich den VLC-Player 0.9.9a auf 200% Volume-Einstellung (darüber wird verzerrt). Leider gibt es da kein funktionierendes ASIO mehr (heißt im VLC PORTAUDIO) und muss daher leider auf DirectSound zurückgreifen. Wenn da jemand andere gute Player mit ASIO-Support kennt wäre ich dankbar für nen Tipp 

Wenn noch Fragen bestehen gerne fragen 

Edit: vergaß zu erwähnen, dass die DTS-Spur von der Silbermond BluRay DTS-HD ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> die Quellen sind durchweg komplett in flac gerippte CD's, also ohne Qualitätsverlust.
> Abgespielt wird das ganze durch Winamp 5.552 mit ASIO-PlugIn um die Klangverfälschung durch DirectSound zu vermeiden, da gibts ja teilweise gravierende Probleme durch unerwünschtes und minderwertiges Resampling etc.
> Upmixing mach ich bei Stereo-Musik nicht, ich mag es, wenn die Musik möglichst unverfälscht von der Datei bis zum Ohr transportiert wird
> 
> ...



Damit dürften alle FRagen geklärt sein  Sehr ausführlich, gute umsetzung.


----------



## s-l (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hallo a_fire_inside_1988,

danke für deine Impressionen. Ich habe das E300 auch seit letzter Woche.
Jedoch habe ich ein großes Problem: Ich habe das System per Decoderstation mit meinem BlurayPlayer verbunden (über ein optisches Digitalkabel). Egal welche Einstellungen ich tätige, das System geht nach ~ 20min in den Standby-Modus (obwohl es stets ein Signal durch den laufenden Film erhält).

Der Teufelsupport hat mir noch nicht geantwortet. Kennst du das Problem oder hast du vielleicht einen Ratschlag für mich? 

Danke dir!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

das gleiche Problem habe ich, wenn ich im Betriebssystem den Signalpegel (also den Lautstärkeregler) zu niedrig einstelle. Vermutlich erkennt das E300 erst Pegel ab einer bestimmten Stärke. Versuche mal die Deocderstation im Pegel anzuheben und dafür den Volume-Regler am E300 runterzustellen, dann sollte das System nicht mehr nach 20 min in den Standby gehen.


----------



## deftones (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hab bei mir ein 7.1 Motive 6 im Wohnzimmer, Teufel ist Preisleistung-Sieger immer! 
I love Teufel!


----------



## Uziflator (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Sehr gut!


Ein bisschen Kritik hab ich aber noch


> Der Subwoofer ist schlicht gesagt gigantisch. *Das Gehäuse ist aus 10mm starken Holzplatten gefertigt die mit schwarzer Folie furniert sind.*



Mit Folie kann man nicht Furnieren!
Furniert wird nur mit Furnier.


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Wirklich starke Arbeit. Ich habe das System auch schon ne weile im Blick aber irgendwie habe ich mich noch nicht dazu durchgerungen es zu bestellen da ich mit meiner Konfiguration auch auf 568 € komme was nicht wenig Geld ist.

(Decoder Station 5, 2 x Ständer-schwarz, Kabel noch nicht einberechnet) seufz*

Das System ist optisch auf jeden Fall ein Kracher sicherlich auch klanglich. Bin schon gespannt wenn ich mich dazu durch ringe es zu bestellen. Freu mich schon auf das Feuerwerk im Kopf. 

Immer wenn ich mein TV sehe, seh ich mittig schon den Subwoofer vom E300 unten stehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Mit Folie kann man nicht Furnieren!
> Furniert wird nur mit Furnier.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, den Fehler hab ich behoben.


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



deftones schrieb:


> Hab bei mir ein 7.1 Motive 6 im Wohnzimmer, *Teufel ist Preisleistung-Sieger immer*!
> I love Teufel!



FALSCH! Teufel ist nicht immer das beste. In dem PC bereich sind sie gut Vertreten, aber vorallem die Teureren Systeme sind im Vergleich zur Konkurenz nicht mehr das beste!


----------



## Snixx (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hallo,

eine Frage zu der Decoderstation 3 bzw 5. 
Inwie weit ist dieser externe Decoder besser als der interne Decoder zb einer X-Fi Karte von Creative?

Also mit einer solchen Karte kann ich ja auch 5.1 Sound absppielen wenn ich dann zb. meine Teufel Boxen anschließe.

Oder ist der Decoder der die Soundkarte benutzt nichts im Vergleich zu der Decoder Station 3 bzw. 5 von Teufel? Weil irgendwie muss ja der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt sein. Oder geht es dort vorrangig um die Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Pc System die nur die SoundOnBoars Lösung nutzen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Also ich denke mal das die Decoderstation dazu da ist wegen der Anschlüsse. 

Ich habe bereits eine Decoderstation 3 und kann jetzt keinen Unterschied zum Klang feststellen als wie ohne vielleicht irre mich da auch.

Mich persönlich spricht die decoderstation 5 an wie du es bereits schon erwähnt hattest. Ich habe vor PS 3, TV ect. über die decoderstation 5 zu verbinden um nicht beim benutzen einer anderen Quelle die Kabel umzustecken sondern dann mit der Fernbedienung den gewünschten Kanal der Quelle einzustellen. Schau doch mal bei teufel.de was die dazu schreiben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> FALSCH! Teufel ist nicht immer das beste. In dem PC bereich sind sie gut Vertreten, aber vorallem die Teureren Systeme sind im Vergleich zur Konkurenz nicht mehr das beste!



Genau. Im Pc-Bereich sind sie einfach die Besten, aber für mehr taugen sie nur bedingt. Beispiel das Theater 5 Hybrid, beste Aussage zum dem System: viel Lärm um Nichts. Bei Musik taugen die Teufel eh nicht viel, aber in Filmen machen sie durchaus einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Schöner Test, jetzt weiß man wie es klingt. Wenn du so nett wärst das ganze zu kürzen und du mir die Erlaubnis geben könntest, dann würde ich das ganze in den Heimkino Sammelthread aufnehmen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Schöner Test, jetzt weiß man wie es klingt. Wenn du so nett wärst das ganze zu kürzen und du mir die Erlaubnis geben könntest, dann würde ich das ganze in den Heimkino Sammelthread aufnehmen.



Schick mir mal ne PN mit Beschreibung was ich alles rauskürzen soll und dann würd ich mich freuen wenn du es mit in den Heimkino-Sammelthread aufnimmst.


----------



## Fat_Tony (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

@a_fire_inside_1988
Vielleicht hab ich's überlesen aber mit was Fütterst du dein Concept E.
Sprich Welche Soundkarte?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



Fat_Tony schrieb:


> @a_fire_inside_1988
> Vielleicht hab ich's überlesen aber mit was Fütterst du dein Concept E.
> Sprich Welche Soundkarte?


*Asus Xonar D1* steht da .


----------



## Uziflator (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, den Fehler hab ich behoben.


Nein Hast du nicht!

Du hast es noch verschlimmert.
Die Platten sind nicht Furniert, sondern nur mit Kunststoff beschichtet


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Nein Hast du nicht!
> 
> Du hast es noch verschlimmert.
> Die Platten sind nicht Furniert, sondern nur mit Kunststoff beschichtet



Jetzt aber 
Danke nochmal für den Hinweis, hätt ich mich wohl vorher bei Wiki nochmal über Furnieren belesen sollen ^^


----------



## Rahkyr (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

So, hab mir jetzt auch das E 300 geholt. Einfach krass.
Der Subwoofer ist fast so hoch wie mein Coolermaster Stacker STC-01, wenn auch nicht so tief.
Also meine Meinung stimmt mit diesem Test überein 

Hab mir zusätzlich auch die Decoderstation 5 geholt und kann auch das Problem bestätigen, dass bei Verwendung des optischen Eingangs das E300 bei zu geringer Lautstärke ins StandBy geht. Stört aber nur wenn man inzwischen mal ne Pause von Spiel/Film/Musik macht und sich danach fragt warum der Sound auf einmal weg ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Erst mal glückwunsch zum E300 ^^ mein Enermax Chakra ist sogar kleiner als der CE300 SW ^^



> Hab mir zusätzlich auch die Decoderstation 5 geholt und kann auch das Problem bestätigen, dass bei Verwendung des optischen Eingangs das E300 bei zu geringer Lautstärke ins StandBy geht. Stört aber nur wenn man inzwischen mal ne Pause von Spiel/Film/Musik macht und sich danach fragt warum der Sound auf einmal weg ist.


Besagtes "Problem" tritt nicht nur bei Verwendung des optischen Eingangs auf...ist dem E300 ja auch egal, da es selbst nur analoge Eingänge hat. Und da muss ein bestimmter Pegel auf Front-R reinkommen, sonst schaltet es nach 20 Minuten ab.
Ich find die Funktion eigentlich sehr gut, da ich so nicht jeden Abend noch unter den Tisch kriechen muss um den Teufel auszuschalten ^^


----------



## Rahkyr (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Ja stimmt, ist ja eigentlich logisch 
Aber wie gesagt, wirklich stören tuts nicht.


----------



## Feuerreiter (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hallöchn, tut mir leid, dass ich diesen Thrad wieder herauskrame, aber eine Frage habe ich noch:

Auf Seite 1 sagst du, dass du kein Upmixing machst.
Laut teufel.de macht das System (zumindest das E200) aber ein automatisches Upmixing. Kann man das irgendwie abstellen?


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Zumindest bei den alten Concept E Modellen war es so dass automatisches Upmixing nur dann erfolgt wenn außer am Fronteingang keine Kable angeschlossen sind.

Sobald man eine 5.1 Verkabelung(!=Signalquelle) hatte gab es kein Upmixing mehr.


----------



## Feuerreiter (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

AH, das wär ja gut. Danke erstmal!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> tut mir leid, dass ich diesen Thrad wieder herauskrame,


,

Braucht dir nicht leid zu tun ^^ Der Thread ist ja für Diskussionen rund um das Concept E 300 gedacht 

Es ist genau wie Olstyle es sagt. Die Concept E's machen das Upmixing nur, wenn man lediglich an die Front-Eingänge Kabel dranhängt. Sobald man aber alle Kanäle belegt tut es das nicht.


----------



## KoRsE (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hallo an alle,

ich spiele seit 2 Monaten mit dem Gedanken mir das E 300 Digital für mein Wohnzimmer zu holen. Das gibbet ja jetzt schon für 399 Tacken. 
Einsatzgebiet ist natürlich als Soundsystem für Filme (über xBox 360) sowie für TV und als Musikanlage (vom PC aus).

Kann ich die Investition gefahrlos tätigen??

Gruß


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Kommt drauf an: Legst du Wert auf Musik oder mehr auf Film/XboX? FÜr Musik sind die ,,Brüllwürfel" (Sry, das ist aber leider so) nicht geeignet, besser wäre es, etwas zu sparen...


----------



## KoRsE (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Für Musik steht mein Teufel CEM mit meinem PC im Schlafzimmer, als mehr für TV und Filme... Musik eher selten bei z.B. Parties...

Gruß


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

wie groß ist denn dein Wohnzimmer? ich habe das E300 in einem ca. 15qm-Raum und kann es nicht voll ausreizen, also für Räume bis 20qm ist es auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, wenn der Raum größer ist solltest du lieber zum E400 greifen. Klangtechnisch ist das System für diesen Preis spitze.


----------



## Arctosa (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

gut gemacht, vll kauf ichs mir auch
hast du dafür deine Zimmer aufgeräumt^^ sieht fast scho "zu"ordentlich aus


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

richtig ^^ ich hatte die Gelegenheit gleich genutzt und mal mein ganzes Zimmer aufgeräumt ^^


----------



## Webstyler (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hatte damals schon zu den Anfangszeiten von teufel die Selbstbausätze im Auto verbaut.

Einfach geiler Klang zu fairem preis.


----------



## KoRsE (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> wie groß ist denn dein Wohnzimmer? ich habe das E300 in einem ca. 15qm-Raum und kann es nicht voll ausreizen, also für Räume bis 20qm ist es auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, wenn der Raum größer ist solltest du lieber zum E400 greifen. Klangtechnisch ist das System für diesen Preis spitze.



Mein Wohnzimmer ist ca 24 m² groß, laut Teufel ist das E 300 für 25 m² ausgelegt, beschallt werden davon vielleicht nut 15 m²...

Gruß


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

du kannst ja bei Teufel problemlos testen. Bestell dir erstmal das E300 und wenn der Subwoofer doch zu wenig Druck für die 24qm macht kannst du es ja einfach zurück schicken und evtl. zum E400 greifen.


----------



## The_Final (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Danke für den hilfreichen Test.  Ich werd mir wohl demnächst auch ein solches System holen, um ein bisschen mehr Sound aus PC und PS3 zu holen (Filme/Games, für Musik hab ich eine eigene Anlage). PS3 und PC sollen mittels digitalem optischen Kabel an Decoderstation 5 angeschlossen werden. Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination? Gibt es dabei etwas Besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## Fate T.H (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wirklich störend ist das Rauschen aber nie, schon bei geringer Lautsärke verschwindet es und die externen Platten machen eindeutig mehr Krach.



Na das ist aber sehr gewagt diese aussage denn ich z.B. finde dieses Grundrauschen sehr penetrant vor allem bei ruhigen passagen in Spielen, Filmen und Musik.
Hätte mein damaliges Logitech Z-5400 noch genügend dampf gehabt für das größere Arbeitszimmer währe das E300 schnurstracks zurück gegangen nach Teufel.

Ansonsten ist es ein netter Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Na das ist aber sehr gewagt diese aussage denn ich z.B. finde dieses Grundrauschen sehr penetrant vor allem bei ruhigen passagen in Spielen, Filmen und Musik.
> Hätte mein damaliges Logitech Z-5400 noch genügend dampf gehabt für das größere Arbeitszimmer währe das E300 schnurstracks zurück gegangen nach Teufel.



Die Lautstärke des Grundrauschens scheint einer rel. starken Schwankung seitens der Produktion zu unterliegen. Es gibt Systeme, wo das Rauschen fast unerträglich ist, ich habe aber auch schon bei einem Freund ein System gehört, wo man es so gut wie garnicht hört, so dass man das nicht definitv für alle Systeme sagen kann. Wenn man eins erwischt hat, bei dem das Rauschen sehr Laut ist sollte man es mit einem Umtausch versuchen.


----------



## Fate T.H (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hmm naja ist jetzt nicht mehr so wichtig für mich da sie momentan an einem Denon AVR-1909 hängen bis ich das Geld für richtige Boxen habe.


----------



## pelkomoye (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

also bei meinem concept e magnum power edition ist nur ein rauschen wahrnehmbar wenn die lautstärke am sub selbst zu hoch einegstellt ist. meine lösung war einfach am pc die lautstärke mit der software meiner x-fi auf 50% zu stellen um dadurch die lautstärke am sub etwas runterdrehen zu können. macht ja im prinzip keinen unterschied, da man ja die lautstärke bei filmwiedergabe (selten musik) auch über den player bequem regeln kann. funktioniert natürlich nur in der konfiguration teufel an soundakrte am pc. außerdem bei spielen hat sich dann so wie so erledigt, denn die laufen ja auf voller lautstärke, aber in letzter zeit spiele ich sehr selten. und wenn wozu hat man denn ne fernbedienung bei der power edition?

zum standy by kann ich nur sagen, wenn ich kurz laut schalte geht es wieder an, also kurz hochscrollen und wieder runter ;D aber geht wieder nur am pc und nicht bei spielen. 

mittlerweile geht es bei mir aber so häufig aus, da der sub an sich ja auf leise lautstärke eingestellt ist, das ich ihn immer komplett anlasse und da ich ja auch kein rauschen habe stört das auch nicht! (zb nachts beim schlafen) das einzige was mich daran stört ist, dass natürlich mehr strom verbraucht wird.

des weiteren hatte ich, bevor ich mein system gekauft habe, ein älteres concept e eines freundes, der es nicht mehr nutzen konnte, bei welchem die stand by funktion gar nicht mehr funktionierte, sowie ein rauschen und knistern zu vernehmen war. außerdem ist ihm (wie auch immer er das geschaft hat) mal die interne sicherrung durchgeflogen, aber ich führe dies einfach mal auf die alte baureihe zurück, den sein sub hatte auch noch eine miniatur kühlplatte sollte natürlich trozdem nicht passieren.

alles in allem kann ich aber teufels pc systeme sehr empfehlen, denn bei anderen in der preisklasse ist der bass einfach nicht so gewaltig und musik ohne bass ist ja wie sex ohne orgasmus

also von daher für teufel am pc und die super beschreibung des e 300 in diesem thread daumen hoch!!!


----------



## ViperMW (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hallo !

In Sachen Sorround und auch im Forum hier bin ich (noch) ein totaler Neuling  

Ich habe mir jetzt mal das Concept E 300 Digital für mein kleines schnuckeliges Heimkino bestellt , das Zimmer ist keine 25 m² groß . An meine Xbox 360 und an meinen Blu-Ray-Player soll das ganze angeschlossen werden . Lohnt sich das überhaupt für Heimkino-Zwecke ? Wenn z.b Terminator 4 kommt, möchte ich schon etwas Druck fahren können ;P . 

Danke für die Antworten im Voraus !


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

In kleinen Räumen lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall für Filme und Games. Das Zimmer, in dem ich das E300 einsetze ist ca. 16qm groß und dort macht es auf jeden Fall mächtig Druck, komplett aufdrehen kann ich das garnicht, da ist mir mein Gehör zu wertvoll ^^
Also für deinen Einsatzzweck ist es in dieser Preisklasse wirklich eine gute Wahl!


----------



## ViperMW (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Dankeschön , übrigens : klasse Bericht den du da verfasst hast , der hat mir auch zur Kaufentscheidung geholfen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



ViperMW schrieb:


> Dankeschön , übrigens : klasse Bericht den du da verfasst hast , der hat mir auch zur Kaufentscheidung geholfen



Freut mich, danke , dafür hab ich ihn ja geschrieben ^^


----------



## mf666 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

So, ich hab mich extra angemeldet um ein wichtiges Thema anzuschneiden, was hier total untergeht. (Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigen Kopfhörer mit EAX/5.1-Genuss, hab das aber hier zufällig gefunden)* Bei dem Teufel fehlt völligst der digitale Eingang.* Seit Jahren fordere ich Soundkarten mit Mehrkanalbündelung (inzwischen durch Dolby Digital Live realisiert, was auch bei Creative durch den Druck der Konkurrenz (Auzentech) endlich angekommen ist)</p>
 und besitze selber eine Vorgängerkarte von der Auzentech Prelude mit Dolby Digital Live.Was will man nun mit so einem Teufel?   Die ganzen analogen Eingänge mit dem damit verbundenen Kabelsalata ist doch der totale Rückschritt.  Das Gerät hätte zusätzlich zumindest einen optischen Digitaleingang anbieten müssen (oder auch Coax).So kann man das ding nicht zum Kauf empfehlen.P.S. Den Sub würde ich nicht so nah an den PC stellen. Durch die Vibration kann es theoretisch zu einem HDD-Crash kommen.Gruß Michael
(Wieso klappt die Absatzformatierung hier nicht?  IE und FF packen es nicht. sehr seltsam)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



mf666 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich extra angemeldet um ein wichtiges Thema anzuschneiden, was hier total untergeht. (Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigen Kopfhörer mit EAX/5.1-Genuss, hab das aber hier zufällig gefunden)* Bei dem Teufel fehlt völligst der digitale Eingang.* Seit Jahren fordere ich Soundkarten mit Mehrkanalbündelung (inzwischen durch Dolby Digital Live realisiert, was auch bei Creative durch den Druck der Konkurrenz (Auzentech) endlich angekommen ist)</p>
> und besitze selber eine Vorgängerkarte von der Auzentech Prelude mit Dolby Digital Live.Was will man nun mit so einem Teufel?   Die ganzen analogen Eingänge mit dem damit verbundenen Kabelsalata ist doch der totale Rückschritt.  Das Gerät hätte zusätzlich zumindest einen optischen Digitaleingang anbieten müssen (oder auch Coax).So kann man das ding nicht zum Kauf empfehlen.P.S. Den Sub würde ich nicht so nah an den PC stellen. Durch die Vibration kann es theoretisch zu einem HDD-Crash kommen.Gruß Michael
> (Wieso klappt die Absatzformatierung hier nicht?  IE und FF packen es nicht. sehr seltsam)



Wozu brauchst du denn bitte ne teure Soundkarte wenn du das digitale Signal dann eh an die Lautsprecher schicken willst?! Bei digitaler Übertragung kommt die Hardware der Soundkarte doch gar nicht zum tragen. Selbst wenn ich ein Soundsystem mit digitalem Eingang hätte würde ich diesen nicht nutzen, da dann meine Xonar völlig sinnfrei wäre. Außerdem weiß man bei einem Soundsystem mit digitalem Eingang auch nie so richtig was da dann nun für Klangtechnik (sprich D/A-Wandler) drin steckt, zumal sie in den meisten Fällen schon aus preislicher Sicht kaum mit richtigen Soundkarten mithalten kann.
Für ein PC-Soundsystem ist daher ein digitaler Eingang meines Erachtens nicht nötig, für den Anschluss des PCs an einen A/V-Receiver ist es aber ne feine sache.


----------



## mf666 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du denn bitte ne teure Soundkarte wenn du das digitale Signal dann eh an die Lautsprecher schicken willst?! Bei digitaler Übertragung kommt die Hardware der Soundkarte doch gar nicht zum tragen. Selbst wenn ich ein Soundsystem mit digitalem Eingang hätte würde ich diesen nicht nutzen, da dann meine Xonar völlig sinnfrei wäre. Außerdem weiß man bei einem Soundsystem mit digitalem Eingang auch nie so richtig was da dann nun für Klangtechnik (sprich D/A-Wandler) drin steckt, zumal sie in den meisten Fällen schon aus preislicher Sicht kaum mit richtigen Soundkarten mithalten kann.
> Für ein PC-Soundsystem ist daher ein digitaler Eingang meines Erachtens nicht nötig, für den Anschluss des PCs an einen A/V-Receiver ist es aber ne feine sache.



Ich denke, jeder der längere Zeit analog verbunden hat und dann mal die Vorzüge eines optischen Digitalausgangs mit viel besseren und klarerem Sound genossen hat wird nicht mehr auf analoges Kabelschaos zurückgehen. Klar, es geht analog an die LAutsprecher, aber nicht die ganze Strecke ist analog 
Von daher ist so ein Teufel leider total altmodisch und kommt nicht mehr in Frage.
Die Xonar hat doch auch Digi-Out? Das Fazit fällt aber nicht so gut aus, wie ich sehe.
Test: Asus Xonar D2 (Seite 10) - 22.01.2008 - ComputerBase


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> [...]mit viel besseren und klarerem Sound genossen hat[...]



Quark mit Soße, wie gut und klar der Klang ist hängt nicht davon ab, ob man digital oder analog aus der Soundkarte rausgeht sondern wie gut am Ende die D/A-Wandler sind.



> Die Xonar hat doch auch Digi-Out?



Ja, hat sie, und trotzdem ist der nur sinnvoll, wenn man vorhat, die Soundkarte an einen guten A/V-Receiver anzuschließen.



> Von daher ist so ein Teufel leider total altmodisch und kommt nicht mehr in Frage.



Das hat mit altmodisch gar nichts zu tun, sondern es kommt halt einfach auf den Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## BamBuchi (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

welche anlage hat mehr bass..

Z5500 oder Teufel concept e300 ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

ich hab zwar das Z-5500 noch nicht auf voller Bassleistung gehört, aber mein E300 macht in meinen 16qm mehr als genug Druck um mir einen flauen Magen zu verschaffen. Aber du weißt doch hoffentlich, dass Bass nicht das selbe wie guter Klang ist?! o.O


----------



## BamBuchi (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Des weiß ich, aber vom klang sin die dinger ja sowieso spitze


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Das E300 ist klanglich auf jeden Fall besser als das Z-5500, aber nicht weil es so nen dicken Bass hat, sondern gerade weil es, im Gegensatz zum Z-5500, einen harmonischen ausgeglichenen Klang hat (keine zu dicken Bässe, keine zu spitzen Höhen, ein, für ein Satelitten-System, ordentlicher Mitteltonbereich.)


----------



## BulaBula1 (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Ich sitz hier les die Berichte und leg gleich ein EI!!!Ich habs am 27.08. bestellt da gab es voll die Engpässe und es wurde ein Liefertermin Ende September angekündigt.Das wär ja wohl jetzt...
Es kann sich also nur noch um Tage handeln bis es kommt.Mann wie ich mich freu!!!Dann hab ich bald alles was ich will LOL.1900 Euro PC,G15,G25,G5...usw. 
Jetzt brauch ich dann nur noch einen 24 Zöller mit HDMI anstatt meines 22 Zöllers.Dann ist der Aufrüstwahn beendet!!!Oder doch nicht???MUAHAHAHAHAHA...Guter Test.Das bringt einem weiter als wie die ganzen tollen Zeitschriftentests.Man will es einfach von einem hören der selber so Enthusiatisch ist wie man selber.JIHAAAA...
Ach eine Frage vll.Erhalte ich eigentlich den gleichen Sound Via Digitalten Ausgang?Meine Soundkarte kann dieses Digital Live auf jeden Fall.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



BulaBula1 schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier les die Berichte und leg gleich ein EI!!!Ich habs am 27.08. bestellt da gab es voll die Engpässe und es wurde ein Liefertermin Ende September angekündigt.Das wär ja wohl jetzt...
> Es kann sich also nur noch um Tage handeln bis es kommt.Mann wie ich mich freu!!!Dann hab ich bald alles was ich will LOL.1900 Euro PC,G15,G25,G5...usw.
> Jetzt brauch ich dann nur noch einen 24 Zöller mit HDMI anstatt meines 22 Zöllers.Dann ist der Aufrüstwahn beendet!!!Oder doch nicht???MUAHAHAHAHAHA...Guter Test.Das bringt einem weiter als wie die ganzen tollen Zeitschriftentests.Man will es einfach von einem hören der selber so Enthusiatisch ist wie man selber.JIHAAAA...
> Ach eine Frage vll.Erhalte ich eigentlich den gleichen Sound Via Digitalten Ausgang?Meine Soundkarte kann dieses Digital Live auf jeden Fall.




Was ist das für ein Kommentar?? Wie schön du aufrüstest??? Hoi.... 

@a_fire_inside: Kannste evtl mal erwähnen, wie sich das E300 im Dauereinsatz bewährt (hat)??


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

@BulaBula: Hallo!

Das E300 kannst du nicht einfach so digital an die Soundkarte anschließen, das E300 hat nur analoge Eingänge. Wenn du es digital betreiben willst brauchst du dafür noch die Decoderstation von Teufel oder etwas vergleichbares. Einen Unterschied in der Klangqualität wirst du zwischen Analog und digital kaum feststellen, vorausgesetzt du hast eine ordentliche Soundkarte.



> @a_fire_inside: Kannste evtl mal erwähnen, wie sich das E300 im Dauereinsatz bewährt (hat)??


Das wollte ich schon lange mal machen ^^ wenn ich jetzt mal die Zeit dazu finde kommt dann dazu noch was...ich denk mal in den nächsten Tagen werd ich da mal was zusammentexten ^^


----------



## Mad (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @BulaBula: Hallo!
> 
> Das E300 kannst du nicht einfach so digital an die Soundkarte anschließen, das E300 hat nur analoge Eingänge. Wenn du es digital betreiben willst brauchst du dafür noch die Decoderstation von Teufel oder etwas vergleichbares. Einen Unterschied in der Klangqualität wirst du zwischen Analog und digital kaum feststellen, vorausgesetzt du hast eine ordentliche Soundkarte.


 
Werden bei der digitalen Übertragung nicht die Wandler der SoKa "übergangen"..? Soweit ich weiß kommt es ja dann auf die Wandler der z.B.: Decoderstation an..! Die SoKa bliebe da außen vor... ???


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. September 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



Mad schrieb:


> Werden bei der digitalen Übertragung nicht die Wandler der SoKa "übergangen"..? Soweit ich weiß kommt es ja dann auf die Wandler der z.B.: Decoderstation an..! Die SoKa bliebe da außen vor... ???



So hab ich das ja auch gemeint ^^ bei digitaler Übertragung hört man wohl kaum einen Unterschied zwischen einer Soundkarte und einer Decoderstation...eine ordentlcihe Soundkarte kann sich aber durchaus besser anhören als die Decoderstation...aber bei einem Soundsystem für "nur" 300€ sollte man da nicht so sehr drauf achten, da limitieren dann doch eher noch die Lautsprecher als die D/A-Wandler.


----------



## BulaBula1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hi.
Ja ich weis ich hab das Digital bestellt mit Decoderstation 5.Ja also im Teufel Support steht nicht alle Karten koennen richtiges 5.1 aus Digital wiedergeben.Die koennen dann nur einen Upmix und kein richtiges.Ja mit meiner gehts auf jeden Fall.Creative X-Fi Titanium Proffesional.Die kann das Dolby Digital Live.Ich denke mal das es mit ner SOundkarte ohne Digital Live auch gehn würd mit der Decoderstation 5.Also ich hab gestern jetzt das Set gekriegt,heute die Kabel und Wandhalter und morgen kommt die Decoderstation.An drei verschiedenen Tagen kommt das ist schon komisch LOL.Aber das Ding is so brachial das is ja riesig.Zum glück hab ich nicht das 400 er bestellt.Jetzt steht das Ding mit meinem Gehäuse Silverstone Raven unterm Tsich und ich hab grad noch Platz für meine Füsse  Morgen läuft das Teil und ich bin echt mal gespannt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Ja ich weis ich hab das Digital bestellt mit Decoderstation 5.Ja also im Teufel Support steht nicht alle Karten koennen richtiges 5.1 aus Digital wiedergeben.Die koennen dann nur einen Upmix und kein richtiges.Ja mit meiner gehts auf jeden Fall.Creative X-Fi Titanium Proffesional.Die kann das Dolby Digital Live.Ich denke mal das es mit ner SOundkarte ohne Digital Live auch gehn würd mit der Decoderstation 5



Die Frage ist, warum brauchst du unbedingt einen digitalen Anschluss? Das bringt, wenn du nur den PC an das E300 anschließen willst, eigentlich überhaupt keinen Vorteil, nur das Kabel ist teurer und du brauchst die Decoderstation...deine X-Fi ist in dem Fall nutzlos, das einzige was die noch macht, ist, das Audiosignal in Dolby Digital Live zu kodieren...also mMn wärst du mit einem analogen Anschluss mittels 3 Klinke-Cinch-Kabeln besser gefahren...aber jeder wie er will und hauptsache es funktioniert am Ende zufriedenstellend ^^


----------



## BulaBula1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Ja ich möchte an den Klinken mein 5.1 Headset dran lassen verstehst?Und die Decoderstation ja noch für mehr nutzen dann z.B PS3.Du bist aber flott mit deinen Antworten 
Und die Soundkarte hab ich ja eh im Rechner wollts nur dazuschreiben.Das ist eh alles eine Wissenschaft für sich wann was mit wem funktioniert.LOL Aber Hauptsache ist wie du schon sagst das morgen meine Decoderstation 5 kommt und dann alles rund läuft.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

ok, in dem Fall macht die Decoderstation dann durchaus Sinn


----------



## BulaBula1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Ja klar ich hab mich lange genug informiert ich kaufe nicht blind 
Mal sehn was mich morgen erwartet.Ich glaub ich krieg gleich mal Gänsehaut beim ersten Game.Ich überleg schon welches das erste sein soll von den ganzen.


----------



## BulaBula1 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hmm...Jetzt ist alles da aber ich bekomme noch keinen Ton aus den Boxen aus keiner.Mal sehn wo noch das eine berühmte Häckchen fehlt.
 
Also im Spiel hab ich jetzt alles aber warum kommt bei Youtube z.B. kein mucks aus den Boxen???
Plötzlich gehts auch da.Oh man ich krieg gleich einen Ständer so GEIL wie das ist.Das macht mal FUN!!!!


----------



## VIIC (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Einen schönen guten Tag an alle.

Die Berichte die hier so zu lesen sind, sind teilweise echt spannend.
Und da habe ich doch gleich ein paar Fragen an die Spezialisten hier.

Ich habe auch das Teufel Concept E 300 System.

1. Die Kabel (von Cinch auf Klinke) kommen direkt von Teufel, und sie sind vom Werk aus falsch gepolt. 
Das heisst, wenn ich sie anschliesse, rot in rot, weiss in weiss, und ich dann in meiner Software (Creative XFI X-Treme Gamer) auf die linke Box drücke ertönt die rechte und umgekehrt. Wenn ich dann aber rot in weiss, und weiss in rot stecke ertönen sie alle Richtig.
Meine Frage hat man Qualitativ Soundverluste? Meiner Meinung nach nicht, kenne mich aber leider nicht ausreichend genug aus. 
  Und das mit dem Kabel habe ich getestet, ich habe noch eines herumliegen und habe es korrekt angeschlossen ( rot in rot usw.) und die Boxen ertönten Richtig.

2. Nachdem ich alles Richtig angeschlossen habe und ich z.B. I-Tunes öffne
(um einfach mal etwas zu hören) kommt kein Ton aus dem Subwoofer.
Erst wenn ich die Bassumleitung aktiviere und ich dann auch noch ein Häkchen rein mache in Subwoofer Verstärkung 15dB( ich habe mal ein Screenshot hinzugetan) dann ertönt der Sub. 

Also die Software ist auf den aktuellen Stand, und daran kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen da ich davor auch schon ein 5.1 System angeschlossen habe, wo ich keines dieser genannten Probleme habe. 
  Woran kann das mit dem Sub also liegen, das er erst ertönt wenn ich die  Bassumleitung aktiviere?
  Ich hoffe doch sehr das mir hier einige weiterhelfen können.
  Ich lasse dennoch den Sub gerade austauschen, habe aber die Bedenken dass das Problem bleibt.
  Darauf komme ich, weil ich mit meinem Cinch- Klinke Kabel den Sub noch mal angeschlossen habe und I-Tunes öffnete und das gleiche Problem vorhanden ist, kein Bass, erst wenn  die  Bassumleitung aktiviert ist.
  Ich habe mal ein MP3-Player angeschlossen und da funktionierte es von vornherein alles.
  Also gewissen er Masse doch an der Software,mmh.


Hoffe doch sehr auf Hilfe.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Dass mit den Kabeln ist komisch, macht aber nichts.

Was den Sub an geht ist es vollkommen richtig dass der nur bei Bassumleitung einen Ton von sich gibt. Wenn er auch sonst erklingen würde, klaut er sich ja quasi Töne die ihm nicht gehören da er nur mit der genannten Einstellungen welche über seinen Kanal geschickt bekommt.


----------



## VIIC (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass mit den Kabeln ist komisch, macht aber nichts.
> 
> Was den Sub an geht ist es vollkommen richtig dass der nur bei Bassumleitung einen Ton von sich gibt. Wenn er auch sonst erklingen würde, klaut er sich ja quasi Töne die ihm nicht gehören da er nur mit der genannten Einstellungen welche über seinen Kanal geschickt bekommt.



Ok, das ist ja schon mal gut zu wissen. Der Sub bekommt aber dann auch nur ausreichend "Druck" wenn ich die Subwoofer-Verstärkung 15 dB anhebe, sprich das Häkchen setze. 

Und das musste ich alles nicht bei meinem alten System machen (Logitech X530). Ok ist ein Witz gegen das von Teufel.

Danke für deine Antwort, hoffe es hat jemand anderes sonst noch Erfahrungswerte.

Was sind den so die optimalsten Einstellungen? Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber evtl. gibt es da so Richtlinien.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Was "richtiger Druck" ist ist eh relativ.
Ich würde deinen Sub bei 15db Verstärkung wahrscheinlich als unerträglich überspielend empfinden. 

Das MP3-Player Phänomen ist übrigens auch keins. Die Teufel Systeme schalten nämlich ein automatisches Upmixing ein sobald nur ein Stereosystem(also z.B. der MP3-Player) als Zuspieler dient und dabei wird auch der Bass versorgt.


----------



## VIIC (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Zitat: "Ich würde deinen Sub bei 15db Verstärkung wahrscheinlich als unerträglich überspielend empfinden. "

Das ist es ja, es ist eben nicht so. Wenn ich bei meinem Sub die 15dB weglasse, muss ich den Bass am Sub voll aufdrehen damit es "normal" ist (also schon druckvoll). Wenn ich die 15dB dazunehme, stelle ich den Bass am Sub natürlich runter und dadurch gleicht es sich wieder aus.

Wie bekommt man denn die Satelliten etwas kraftvoller? 
Von meinem alten Logitech System bin ich es nicht gewohnt das die Satelliten überhaupt kein Bass mehr abgeben.
Die Satelliten von Teufel erscheinen mir so Hochtönig, ich vermisse den Mitteltonbereich. 
Wie hast Du denn den Equalizer bei Creative eingestellt?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



VIIC schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn die Satelliten etwas kraftvoller?
> Von meinem alten Logitech System bin ich es nicht gewohnt das die Satelliten überhaupt kein Bass mehr abgeben.


Du könntest die Übergangsfrequenz("Crossoverfrequenz") etwas runter stellen, dann setzt der Bass erst bei tieferen Tönen an. 


> Die Satelliten von Teufel erscheinen mir so Hochtönig, ich vermisse den Mitteltonbereich.


Den vermisse ich bei allen Satelliten Systemen. Deswegen hab ich mittlerweile auch Standboxen...


> Wie hast Du denn den Equalizer bei Creative eingestellt?


Ich benutze weder eine Creative Karte, noch halte ich was von Equalizern...

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass dein altes System es extremst mit dem Bass übertrieben hat wenn er dir jetzt bei einem eigentlich recht Bass betontem 5.1 System noch fehlt.


----------



## VIIC (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Mmh, evtl. habe ich einfach noch nicht die Richtige Einstellung gefunden.  



> Du könntest die Übergangsfrequenz("Crossoverfrequenz") etwas runter stellen, dann setzt der Bass erst bei tieferen Tönen an.


Runterstellen; sprich statt 120Hz, auf 100Hz. Dadurch klingen die Satelliten etwas kräftiger?! 

Mal ausprobieren, muss aber warten, weil mein Sub heute Morgen abgeholt wurde und Teufel mir einen neuen schickt, da etwas mit dem alten nicht ganz stimmte.

Du bist wirklich sehr hilfreich, DANKE!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



VIIC schrieb:


> Runterstellen; sprich statt 120Hz, auf 100Hz. Dadurch klingen die Satelliten etwas kräftiger?!



Teufel gibt für seine Concept E Reihe eine Crossover-Frequenz von 150Hz als optimal an. So habe ich es auch bei mir eingestellt und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. Wirklich ortbar ist der Subwoofer für mich nicht, da er genau mittig vor mir steht, aber das Problem besteht zumindest theoretisch. Musst du halt mal schauen wie du es als besser empfindest.

EDIT: wenn dir der Bass im allgemeinen als zu schwach vorkommt kann es natürlich sein, dass du genau in einer stehenden Welle sitzt wo sich die Schwingungen gegenseitig auslöschen. Mach mal bassstarke Musik an und lauf ein bisschen durch den Raum und achte dabei darauf, ob der Bass in bestimmten Entfernungen stärker wird.


----------



## VIIC (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> EDIT: wenn dir der Bass im allgemeinen als zu schwach vorkommt kann es natürlich sein, dass du genau in einer stehenden Welle sitzt wo sich die Schwingungen gegenseitig auslöschen. Mach mal bassstarke Musik an und lauf ein bisschen durch den Raum und achte dabei darauf, ob der Bass in bestimmten Entfernungen stärker wird.



Der Bass wird woanders definitiv kräftiger, also er ist ansich kräftig genug mehr als ausreichend, was mich nur ein wenig stört sind die Satelliten, die klingen mir etwas zu hochtönig.

Edit: Hast du den Text von Anfang an gelesen?

Wie hast du denn die Einstellungen sonst so? Übrigens hat dein Bericht dazu Beigetragen mich für diesen System zu entscheiden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



VIIC schrieb:


> Der Bass wird woanders definitiv kräftiger, also er ist ansich kräftig genug mehr als ausreichend, was mich nur ein wenig stört sind die Satelliten, die klingen mir etwas zu hochtönig.
> 
> Edit: Hast du den Text von Anfang an gelesen?
> 
> Wie hast du denn die Einstellungen sonst so? Übrigens hat dein Bericht dazu Beigetragen mich für diesen System zu entscheiden.



Klar das Brüllwürfel hochtonbetont sind  Mehr können die ja auch nicht, außer einen mit Bass und Höhen vollschreien...


----------



## xb@x360 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hallo ,

ich werde mir das Sytem " E300 Digital " bestellen , für 400€+ Versand , wollte jetzt fragen , ob es was besseres für den Preis schon gibt.

Mfg


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



VIIC schrieb:


> Der Bass wird woanders definitiv kräftiger, also er ist ansich kräftig genug mehr als ausreichend, was mich nur ein wenig stört sind die Satelliten, die klingen mir etwas zu hochtönig.
> 
> Edit: Hast du den Text von Anfang an gelesen?
> 
> Wie hast du denn die Einstellungen sonst so?



Wenn der Bass woanders kräftig genug ist dann solltest du den Subwoofer einfach umstellen, so dass der Bass dann an deiner Sitzposition genau richtig ist.

Bei den Einstellungen zu  erwähnen wäre noch, dass ich den Subwoofer-Pegel am Subwoofer selbst auf etwa 3/5 stehen hab, also ein Stück rechts von der Mitte, aber auch diese Einstellung ist vom Standpunkt des SW und vom Raum abhängig. Das kann man alles nicht so pauschal sagen. Ansonsten hab ich bei meiner Xonar DX die Bassumleitung aktiviert und auf 150Hz eingestellt und sonst nix am Klang verändert, so hört sich das ganze bei mir eigentlich optimal an.

EDIT: In welcher Höhe hast du die Satelitten aufgestellt? Die Höhe ist da sehr entscheidend für das Abstrahlverhalten der Hochtöner und beeinflusst damit die "Schärfe" des Hochton-Bereiches immens. Ich habe die beste Erfahrung damit gemacht, die Satelitten auf Brusthöhe (im Sitzen) zu platzieren, da verliert der Hochtonbereich etwas an Schärfe und klingt natürlicher. Die Rear-Speaker sind bei mir auf Ständern in Ohrhöhe (im Sitzen) platziert und erzeugen einen homogenen Raumklang. Also einfach mal etwas mit der Aufstellhöhe der Satelitten spielen, das bringt viel mehr als ein Equalizer, durch Equalizer wird der Klang eigentlich nur schlechter ^^ (meine persönliche Meinung )



VIIC schrieb:


> Übrigens hat dein Bericht dazu Beigetragen mich für diesen System zu entscheiden.



Danke ^^ freut mich wenn der Thread anderen bei ihrer Entscheidung hilft, denn für mich war die Entscheidung damals auch nicht leicht ^^



Devil96 schrieb:


> Klar das Brüllwürfel hochtonbetont sind  Mehr können die ja auch nicht, außer einen mit Bass und Höhen vollschreien...



Naja...grundsätzlich magst du recht haben, dass Satelitten-Systeme immer etwas im Bass- und Hochton-Bereich betont sind. Aber von vollschreien kann beim E300 nun wirklich nicht die Rede sein. Klar ist der Frequenzgang lange nicht so linear wie bei ausgewachsenen Standlautsprechern aber gerade das E300 macht seine Sache auch im Musik-Bereich wirklich überzeugend gut und ich kann mich eigentlich nicht wirklich beklagen. Ich habe hier einige wirklich hochwertige Aufnahmen (Dire Straits SACD, Mitsuko Uchida & Mark Steinberg - Mozart - Sonatas for Piano & Violin SACD...gehören beide mit zum Besten was es auf Silberscheibchen gibt) und sie wissen auch bei solch hochwertigen Aufnahmen durchaus zu überzeugen. Der Subwoofer spielt eigentlich nie übertrieben, die Höhen schreien eben gerade nichtmehr so sehr (wie noch beim alten CEMPE) und die Mitten sind für ein Satelittensystem mit 80mm Mitteltönern durchaus erstaunlich höherenswert. Hab gerade erst heute ein Harmann & Kardon 5.1-System für 799€ testgehört und das konnte meiner Meinung nach nicht mit dem E300 mithalten.
Und man sollte bei der ganzen Sache immer noch mit bedenken, dass mein gesamtes 5.1-System billiger war als ein einziger Standlautsprecher von dir 
Also für den Hifi-Enthusiasten ist das natürlich keine Lösung, aber für den ambitionierten Otto-Normal-Höher durchaus eine sehr gute Wahl.
Wenn ich nächste Woche Ferien habe hoffe ich, dass ich endlich mal die Zeit finde und einen Report über das E300 im Dauereinsatz erstellen kann, denn einige Eindrücke haben sich natürlich im Laufe der Zeit etwas geändert und ich würde die eine oder andere Passage des ursprünglichen Tests nichtmehr genau so schreiben ^^ In diesem Sinne...stay tuned


----------



## VIIC (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> In welcher Höhe hast du die Satelitten aufgestellt? Die Höhe ist da sehr entscheidend für das Abstrahlverhalten der Hochtöner und beeinflusst damit die "Schärfe" des Hochton-Bereiches immens. Ich habe die beste Erfahrung damit gemacht, die Satelitten auf Brusthöhe (im Sitzen) zu platzieren, da verliert der Hochtonbereich etwas an Schärfe und klingt natürlicher. Die Rear-Speaker sind bei mir auf Ständern in Ohrhöhe (im Sitzen) platziert und erzeugen einen homogenen Raumklang. Also einfach mal etwas mit der Aufstellhöhe der Satelitten spielen, das bringt viel mehr als ein Equalizer, durch Equalizer wird der Klang eigentlich nur schlechter ^^ (meine persönliche Meinung )



Genauso stehen die Satelliten bei mir auch, vorne auf Brusthöhe und Hinten auf Ohrenhöhe, habe extra noch die passenden Wandhalterungen dazu gekauft.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, ist dein Equalizer linear eingestellt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



VIIC schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, ist dein Equalizer linear eingestellt?



So kann man das sagen ^^ einfach alle Regler auf +-0db..also alles schön neutral ^^ im Anhang mal noch ein Bild zur Veranschaulichung ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VIIC (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Danke für deine Hilfe, wenn ich den Sub wieder habe, werde ich das mal testen. Dadurch das ich bei meinem alten System die Höhen etwas Einstellen musste, klingt es jetzt wahrscheinlich etwas zu hoch.

Dann nur noch eine Frage. 

Welches ist fürs Gaming besser geeignet; Stero Surround oder Stero Xpand?
Ist wahrscheinlich auch wieder Geschmacksache. Stero Xpand soll gerade für die 5.1 Wiedergabe authentischer Klingen. Bei den ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten bekommt man echt .


----------



## Slin (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Hallo,   hab vor kurzen das Concept E 300 bekommen, dazu hab ich mir eine Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB Soundkarte extern gekauft. Wenn ich nun die Anlange anschließe, ist der Bass total schwach. Wenn ich Bassumleitung aktiviere und Subwoofer verstärkung merkt man erst den Bass, trotzdem ist er noch zu schwach.  Ich bin völlig ratlos^^, hab die Anlage auch schon an einen 500€ Receiver angeschlossen. Klang ist perfekt, aber der Bass ist nur auf höchsten Einstellungen normal.  Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Wenn ich Bassumleitung aktiviere und Subwoofer verstärkung merkt man erst den Bass, trotzdem ist er noch zu schwach. Ich bin völlig ratlos^^, hab die Anlage auch schon an einen 500€ Receiver angeschlossen. Klang ist perfekt, aber der Bass ist nur auf höchsten Einstellungen normal. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.



Wie schon bei deinem Vorposter: Bassumleitung MUSS aktiviert sein damit überhaupt was an den Subwoofer geschickt wird. Wenn der Bass dann noch zu schwach ist einfach mal im Raum rumlaufen und gucken ob der Bass an anderen Positionen besser ist und dann bei Bedarf den Subwoofer umstellen.


----------



## BulaBula1 (7. Oktober 2009)

VIIC schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Tag an alle.
> 
> Die Berichte die hier so zu lesen sind, sind teilweise echt spannend.
> Und da habe ich doch gleich ein paar Fragen an die Spezialisten hier.
> ...



Hast du auch das markierte Boxenkabel in ROT gesteckt?Also ich hab keinerlei Probleme auch kein Brummen vom Sub oder andere unerwünschte Töne aus Speakern oder so.Also ich meine die Lautsprecherkabel.Die Bassumleitung soll man ja auch anmachen soweit ich weis.Das mit den Chinch da hast du null Verlust aber das  kann ich gar nicht glauben.Les auf jeden Fall mal die Anleitung genau durch.Man hat da immer keine Lust und will so schnell wie möglich Sound haben aber er hilft wirklich. 



Slin schrieb:


> Hallo,   hab vor kurzen das Concept E 300 bekommen, dazu hab ich mir eine Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB Soundkarte extern gekauft. Wenn ich nun die Anlange anschließe, ist der Bass total schwach. Wenn ich Bassumleitung aktiviere und Subwoofer verstärkung merkt man erst den Bass, trotzdem ist er noch zu schwach.  Ich bin völlig ratlos^^, hab die Anlage auch schon an einen 500€ Receiver angeschlossen. Klang ist perfekt, aber der Bass ist nur auf höchsten Einstellungen normal.  Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.



Komisch ich hab so dermasen viel Bass ich hab den Regler am Subwoofer nicht mal ein viertel aufgedreht und es is mehr als ausreichend.Ich hab das auch schon in nem andren Forum geschrieben die meinen das es so laut gar nicht geht.Ich kann nur sagen ich kann das Ding nicht aufdrehn sonst fliegt mir der Kopf runter.Hast du auch in deiner Soundkarte den Bass eingestellt?Also nicht die Bassumleitung sondern halt den Regler?Das muss doch dann an der Soundkarte liegen oder?Was sagst du Herr TEUFEL?  Evtll mal in Systemsteuerung/Sounds/rechtsklick auf Lautsprecher/Eigenschaften.Da kann ma auch noch Regeln.
Ich versteh nicht was alle immer für Probleme haben egal ob mit Vista oder jetzt das hier.Gott bewahre bei mir geht meisst alles.Manchmal ein bisschen nachforschen aber Lösungen gibts immer.



xb@x360 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> ich werde mir das Sytem " E300 Digital " bestellen , für 400€+ Versand , wollte jetzt fragen , ob es was besseres für den Preis schon gibt.
> 
> Mfg


 
Bestell dir das Ding du wirst es nicht bereuen.Ich habs auch Digital und die Ps3 mit drann am 24 Zöller mit voller HD unterstützung und es ist echt GEIL!!!


----------



## BulaBula1 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Also auch wenn es jetzt nicht hier hin gehört aber sagt mal ich muss doch mein Headset an den Klinken anschliessen können und mein E300 am Digitalen.Und dann muss ich doch irgendwie zwischen den beiden Ausgängen Switchen können oder?Vll bin ich jetzt einfach nur zu BLÖD 
Oder gibts da evtll ne Software aufm Desktop dafür um nicht in die Systemsteuerung zu müssen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Komisch ich hab so dermasen viel Bass ich hab den Regler am Subwoofer nicht mal ein viertel aufgedreht und es is mehr als ausreichend.Ich hab das auch schon in nem andren Forum geschrieben die meinen das es so laut gar nicht geht.Ich kann nur sagen ich kann das Ding nicht aufdrehn sonst fliegt mir der Kopf runter.Hast du auch in deiner Soundkarte den Bass eingestellt?Also nicht die Bassumleitung sondern halt den Regler?Das muss doch dann an der Soundkarte liegen oder?Was sagst du Herr TEUFEL?


meinst du mich damit? ^^ Also ich kanns nur immer wieder wiederholen, die Intensität des Basses hängt wirklich sehr stark vom Standort des Subwoofers ab. Da spielen vor allem die Ausrichtung, die Abstände zu Wänden und die Entfernung zum Hörplatz eine große Rolle. Am schnellsten geht es eigentlich wenn man den Subwoofer mal genau an die Position stellt wo man später mal sitzen möchte und mit bei bassstarker Musik durch den Raum geht und hört wo der Bass am besten klingt. Dort stellt man dann einfach den Subwoofer hin und sollte schon ein ganz gutes Ergebnis haben. Die Bass-Regler des Soundkarten-Treibers sollten nur dann eingesetzt werden, wenn der Subwoofer unbedingt in eine bestimmte Position muss und dort keine zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse liefert. Ansonsten wird dadurch nur der Klang verfälscht.



> Oder gibts da evtll ne Software aufm Desktop dafür um nicht in die Systemsteuerung zu müssen?



Dafür gibt es das Lautsprechersymbol im INfobereich (unten rechts neben der Uhr) sofern es eingeblendet ist


----------



## BulaBula1 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Ja ich hab jetzt den Vergleich zu deinem alten System nicht.Aber das mit der Markierung am Lautsprecherkabel musst unbediengt beachten.Ich hab eigentlich das gefühl die 15db+ bringen irgendwie gar nix bei mir.Aber ich hab so genug Leistung.Ich hab grad mal den Basstest gmacht und wenn ich voll aufdreh Vibriert mein Tisch total und mein Trommelfell 

@Teufel 
Ja meinte dich 
Ja ich kireg entweder aus beidem oder aus keinem einen Ton.Eigentlich ists ja egal weil ich kann ja entweder das Teufel ausschalten mit einem druck oder das Headset ausschalten an dem kleinen Regler am Headset.Es hat mich nur gewundert das es nicht zum umschalten geht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Nochmal zum Bass:
1. Ist der Bass zu schwach, ist die Raumresonanz zu stark -> das steht in minem HowTo (,,Stehende Wellen") Dadurch, dass Schallwellen sich in alle Richtungen ausbreiten stoßen sie ja zwangsläufig auf eine Wand -> sie reflektiert. Treffen nun die neu erzeugten wellen vom Sub auf die reflektirten löschen sie sich aus, um das Problem zu beheben muss der Standort vom Subwoofer anders gewählt werden.

2. Klar muss die Bassumleitung aktiviert sein, ansonsten bekommen die Satelitten die tiefen Töne ab, für die sie nicht gemacht sind.

@teufel (der name ist geil^^)

Ob die E300 Teile überzeugen.... nunja, ich hab sie ja noch nicht gehöhrt, weswegen ich das ja nicht beurteilen kann, aber ich will die auch net mit meinem System vergleichen, dann hätte man doch ziemlich den Sinn verfehlt 

Edit: als Basstest kann man ja mal *Peter Fox - Alles Neu* oder *Pitbull - Hotel Room* anhören...


----------



## BulaBula1 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Ja so hab ich das gar noch nicht gesehn mit @Teufel


----------



## VIIC (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Hast du auch das markierte Boxenkabel in ROT gesteckt?Also ich hab keinerlei Probleme auch kein Brummen vom Sub oder andere unerwünschte Töne aus Speakern oder so.Also ich meine die Lautsprecherkabel.Die Bassumleitung soll man ja auch anmachen soweit ich weis.Das mit den Chinch da hast du null Verlust aber das kann ich gar nicht glauben.Les auf jeden Fall mal die Anleitung genau durch.Man hat da immer keine Lust und will so schnell wie möglich Sound haben aber er hilft wirklich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selbstverständlich habe ich die markierten Boxen-Kabel richtig angeschlossen.
Und ja ich habe die Anleitung durchgelesen. Und wenn du mein Text richtig gelesen hättest, wäre Dir auch aufgefallen, dass ich das System mit anderen Cinch-Klinke Kabel ausprobiert habe, und siehe da es war so wie es sein soll.



> Komisch ich hab so dermasen viel Bass ich hab den Regler am Subwoofer nicht mal ein viertel aufgedreht und es is mehr als ausreichend


Hast Du das Häkchen drin für "Subwoofer Verstärkung 15db"?

Der Bass ist auch völlig in Ordnung, das hat sich geklärt.
Was mich noch stört, das kann ich jetzt aber nicht testen(mein Subwoofer wurde Heute von Teufel rausgeschickt), dass die Satelliten etwas zu Hoch klingen, ich vermisse etwas den Mitteltonbereich. Das kann aber an meiner Einstellung (Equalizer) liegen, da sie noch auf das voherige System abgestimmt sind. 

Ich möchte nur die Satelliten etwas kräftiger vom Ton bekommen. Schliesslich konnten es sogar die billig Dinger  (X-530) von Logitech, also sollte es ein Teufel System allemal hinbekommen.
Es fällt mir auch nur in Spielen auf, ich benutze immoment mein Logitech System wieder, und das ist in Game allemal kräftiger. 

Benutzt Ihr zum Spielen die Stero-Surround Einstellung oder die Stero Xpand Einstellung?

Aber da muss ich erst mal warten, mein Ersatz kommt übermorgen evtl. auch schon Morgen, und dann werde ich es ja sehen.

Den Equalizer werde ich dann so Einstellen wie es mir a_fire_inside_1988 vorgeschlagen hat. Also schaun wir mal.


----------



## BulaBula1 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Du hast die gleiche Soundkarte glaub.Oder sind die Menüs gleich.Mit den Einstellungen hab ich auch kein Plan ich habs auf Surround.Das Häckchen mit +15db hab ich nicht an.                                                                                                                                                                                            ___________________________________E300 Digital!!!________                        ________ICH!_______________________________________


----------



## VIIC (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Was hast Du denn für eine Soundkarte?
Ich habe die  _X-Fi Xtreme Gamer._


----------



## Apokalypsos (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



VIIC schrieb:


> Benutzt Ihr zum Spielen die Stero-Surround Einstellung oder die Stero Xpand Einstellung?


 
Weder noch, wieso sollte man da irgendetwas upmixen? So ziemlich alle aktuellen Spiele nutzen nativen 5.1 Sound, also Gamermodus an und fertich!


----------



## VIIC (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Ich habe Heute den neuen Subwoofer von Teufel bekommen.
Ich werde aber das Gefühl nicht los, dass es sich um den selben Handelt, den ich Ihnen zugeschickt habe. Sie versprachen mir, einen neuen zu schicken.
Aber irgendwie schaut er schon leicht benutzt aus, und die Seriennummer ist auch die selbe. Daraufhin rief ich bei Teufel an und Fragte nach, und Sie meinten die Nr. ist auf der Reihe überall gleich.

Das kann ich mir aber nicht Vorstellen, weshalb sonst soll man die Nr. beim Umtausch angeben, wenn sie doch überall gleich ist.

Weiss jemand von Euch mehr, bzw. kann jemand die letzten 4 Zahlen mal posten (Seriennummer)?

Das find ich echt nicht gut.


----------



## BulaBula1 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Sers!
Meine Serien Nr. ist die ME30009220212A


----------



## VIIC (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



BulaBula1 schrieb:


> Sers!
> Meine Serien Nr. ist die ME30009220212A



Super Danke Dir, ich habe die selbe Nr., stimmt also.
Teufel hat mir ein komplett Packet geschickt, mit Satelliten.
Dabei habe ich meine Satelliten noch hier.

Das komplette System, was ich Heute bekam ist aber gebraucht.
Ich habe voller Entrüstung mit Teufel telefoniert, da dass System eindeutig auf Gebrauchspuren hinweisst. Selbst die Kabel sind völlig verdreckt.

Der nette Herr von Teufel entschuldigte sich mehrmals, sie haben wohl das falsche Packet geschickt. 

Wir sind jetzt so verblieben, ich bekomme ein komplettes Set nagelneu, und das was ich alles hier habe geht zurück.

Ja auch das zweite Satelliten Set, wir sind ja ehrlich.

Ich hoffe mal, damit haben sich die Probleme aber auch erledigt.
Das Set klingt nämlich echt Hervorragend.
Und seid dem ich der Empfehlung von a_fire_inside_1988 gefolgt bin, klingt es wesentlich besser. Der Mitteltonbereich ist viel viel besser.

Mein grösster Dank geht also an a_fire_inside_1988., dem ich es unteranderem zu verdanken habe dass ich dieses System überhaupt habe.


----------



## BulaBula1 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Yiihaaaa...
wenigstens schimpfst du jetzt nicht auf das Set nur weil du evtll einfach ein "schlechtes" erwischt hast so wie das manche machen.Ein Fehler kann in jeder Produktion mal vorfallen.Klar die verschickerei und alles nervt ja schon aber ich find den Support von Teufel bisher ganz gut.Ich hab jetzt schon dreimal eine E-Mail geschrieben und am Tag darauf hatte ich ne Antwort.Ja dann sind wir ja jetzt alle glücklich  Ich hab gestern noch meinen 24 Zoll gekriegt von ASUS und mit dem bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden.VW246H 
Gehört zwar nicht hierher aber kann mal auch mal sagen.Wieso was hastn na für besondere Einstellungen gemacht?Hab gestern mit meinem neuen Monitor mal wieder Crysis (MsterConfig 3.01) gespielt alles Sehr Hoch mit 4AA und 1920x1080 und dem Teufel.Is einfach ne andere Liga das ganze.Am Strand die Bilder sind 
Und wenn das Flugzeug rüber fliegt denkst du es kommt von hinten links,fliegt durch deinen Kopf und kommt dann vorne rechts wieder raus.


----------



## VIIC (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Wieso was hast na für besondere Einstellungen gemacht?



Ich habe die Konfiguration im Equalizer falsch gehabt, bzw. die Einstellungen von meinem vorherigen Soundsystem übernommen.
Jetzt benutze ich den Equalizer nicht, er steht auf Eq Flat (Linear).
Und siehe da die Höhen sind nicht mehr so schlimm wie vorher.



> Und wenn das Flugzeug rüber fliegt denkst du es kommt von hinten links, fliegt durch deinen Kopf und kommt dann vorne rechts wieder raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das nenn ich ja mal eine Beschreibung, aber ich weiss worauf du hinaus möchtest. 

Ich habe Need for Speed Shift gespielt, und im Menü hört man immer die Mechaniker und halt Autogeräuche. Und bei einem Soundspiel drehte ich mich erschrocken um, um festzustellen woher der Sound kommt, war natürlich nicht Ort bar.

Kommt aber sehr gut rüber.
Was aber auf jeden Fall aktiviert sein sollte ist der X-Fi Crystalizer, das gibt nochmal ein +. Der Klang ist dann wie von einem Schleier befreit, unglaublich.

Das Set gebe ich nicht mehr her, also allgemein gesehen. 

Und ich war damals am überlegen mir das Logitech Z5500 zu holen. Es klingt ja nicht schlecht, ich habe es probegehört, aber an das Teufel System kommt es nicht ran. Zumindest Klangtechnisch, das Logitech System bietet dafür wesentlich mehr Zubehör.


----------



## BulaBula1 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Ja ist echt immer schwierig die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.Ja aber das EAX hab ich z.B. aus.Naja alles geschmackssache.Und was sagst zur Power?Weil ich bin froh nicht das 400er gekauft zu haben weil das 300er total ausreicht für mich.Ich glaub wir haben beide die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.  Wie schon gepostet hatte ich nochmal so ne Entscheidung beim Monitor und da habe ich auch ne gute Wahl gemacht wies aussieht.Hoffentlich können wir denen die Wahl erleichtern mit dem Thread die überlegen eins zu kaufen.Ich geb meins nicht mehr her!!!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Mein grösster Dank geht also an a_fire_inside_1988., dem ich es unteranderem zu verdanken habe dass ich dieses System überhaupt habe.



vielen vielen dank ^^ freut mich sehr, wenn ihr zufrieden mit dem System seid. Ich werd dann jetzt die nächsten Tage endlich mal wie versprochen einen Review zum E300 im Dauereinsatz posten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> vielen vielen dank ^^ freut mich sehr, wenn ihr zufrieden mit dem System seid. Ich werd dann jetzt die nächsten Tage endlich mal wie versprochen einen Review zum E300 im Dauereinsatz posten.



Du bist aber auchn Klitscher  Wieso positionierstn du deinen guten Thread als Sticky-thread??


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Du bist aber auchn Klitscher  Wieso positionierstn du deinen guten Thread als Sticky-thread??



Bitte was?? ^^ der Thread is doch gar nicht sticky ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Bitte was?? ^^ der Thread is doch gar nicht sticky ^^



Sorry ^^ Ich meinte du sollst den als Sticky markieren


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



> Sorry ^^ Ich meinte du sollst den als Sticky markieren



und das mach ich wie? ^^ PN an nen Mod?


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Jap, frag mal jemand nettes ^^ Ich hab immer Daniel Möllendorf gefragt...


----------



## BulaBula1 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

Also ich hab mir heut King Kong angsschaut aufm Monitor mit Ps3,Full HD und E300 ich hätt mir fast in die Hose gemacht weil ich dachte der T-REX is hinter mir und frisst mich gleich...AHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*

..wenn ihr alle schon vom E300 begeistert seid, frag ich mich, wie das wohl bei nem 10000 € System wäre


----------



## BulaBula1 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Impressionen/Erfahrungsbericht] Teufel Concept E 300*



Devil96 schrieb:


> ..wenn ihr alle schon vom E300 begeistert seid, frag ich mich, wie das wohl bei nem 10000 € System wäre



Naja für Pc Verhältnisse.Mein Bruder hattn 7.1 Teufel für 3500,- klar dass das was anderes ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Oktober 2009)

*Das Teufel Concept E300 im Dauereinsatz*

*Das Teufel Concept E300 im Dauereinsatz*​

Da ich das Teufel Concept E300 nun schon beinahe 5 Monate im ausgiebigen Einsatz habe, möchte ich nun mal beschreiben, wie sich das System im Dauereinsatz am PC schlägt.

Die Lautsprecher kamen ausführlich in den üblichen Anwendungsgebieten zum Einsatz, als da wären:

    - Musik Stereo
    - Musik Raumklang
    - Film Raumklang

Doch bevor es losgeht noch etwas zur Ausstattung, Aufstellung und den Einstellungen:

Das vordere Satelitten-Triplett des E300 ist noch immer genauso wie auf den Bildern im eigentlichen Test aufgestellt, auch die anfängliche Position des Subwoofers hat sich im Dauereinsatz als optimal bewährt.
Die hinteren Satelitten mussten anfänglich auf zwei Stühlen hinter mir platz nehmen, bekamen aber kurze Zeit später Unterstützung in Form der Lausprecherständer...

*Teufel M 50 P in schwarz*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die M50 P in Einzelteilen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Chromverzierung am Standfuß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Befestigung am Satelitten-Lautsprecher und die Kabelführung

Die Ständer überzeugen mit guter Lack-Qualität, einer schönen verchromten Zierde und Kabeldurchgang durch den Ständer und im Fuß. Selbiger hätte aber durchaus 5cm mehr Durchmesser vertragen, auf Teppich kommt er relativ schnell ins Wackeln, ist mir aber trotzdem bisher noch nie umgekippt. Ständer und Satelitten passen perfekt und harmonisch zusammen.

Die Satelittenabstände wurden alle ausgemessen und betragen 2m bis 2,10m von der idealen Hörposition. Der Subwoofer steht ca. 40cm hinter dem Center-Lautsprecher da ich sonst genau in einer stehenden Welle sitzen würde. Die Frontlautsprecher befinden sich, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen etwas unterhalb der Brusthöhe und sind ca. 15° nach oben angewinkelt. Ich hatte die Frontlautsprecher zwischenzeitlich durch Bücher ca. 30cm höher aufgestellt, allerdings wurden die Höhen dadurch unangenehm spitz.
Die Rear-Lautsprecher befinden sich exakt auf Ohrhöhe im Sitzen.
Der Basspegel am Subwoofer hat sich in einer 3/5-Stellung als ideal für meinen Raum erwiesen. Den Volume-Regler bediene ich nur in Ausnahmesituationen wenn ich weit über Zimmerlautstärke hinaus will, ansonsten steht auch er etwa in 3/5-Position. Als Klangquelle dient immernoch die Asus Xonar D1, mittlerweile mit dem Treiber 6.12.8.1764. Die Vorgänger-Version sorgte ab und an für Aufhänger von Winamp im zusammenspiel mit ASIO.
Die Samplingfrequenz wird für Musik von CD auf 44.1 Khz eingestellt, für Audio- sowie Film-DVD's auf 48Khz, für HQ-Vinyl-Rips auf 96KHz, sodass der Sound nie resampled wird. Hier erweist sich die Xonar als absolut flexibel. Sowohl der Mischer als auch der Equalizer sind neutral eingestellt, Upmixing ist ausgeschalten und die LFE-Frequenz hat sich auch mit 150Hz bewährt. Eine Ortung des Subwoofers ist aufgrund der guten Aufstellposition nicht wahrzunehmen.
Als Klangquellen dienten verlustfrei gerippte Original-CD's und Audio-DVD's die mit foobar2000 wiedergegeben werden. Der Filmbereich wird durch DVDs und teilweise Blu-Rays in Verbindung mit VLC repräsentiert.

Doch nun zu den klanglichen Eindrücken.
(alle Beschreibungen spiegeln lediglich meine persönlichen Eindrücke wider. Auf professionelles Mess-Instrumentarium habe ich verzichtet )

*Musik - Stereo*

*1) Glasvegas - Glasvegas*

Der eine oder andere Indie-Fan mag die Band eventuell kennen. Glasvegas stehen für atmosphärischen Stadion-tauglichen Rock. Breite Gitarren-Wände werden von einem einzigartig klingenden Standschlagzeug und einem wunderbar dialektreichen schottischen Gesang unterstützt.
Das Concept E300 ist bei dieser CD leider nicht überzeugend in der Lage, den Sound der Background-Klampfe völlig vom Lautsprecher zu lösen, Gesang und Schlagzeug stehen dagegen angenehm im Raum. Die Dynamik lässt sich bei dieser CD schlecht bewerten, da es kaum leise Passagen in den Liedern gibt. Dafür werden andere Musikstücke herhalten müssen.
Das Schlagzeug erzeugt einen angenehm sanften Druck, die Hi-Hats spielen wunderbar warm. Vom tiefen Mittelton ist leider kaum etwas zu hören, hier zeigen sich die physikalischen Schwächen eines Satelitten-Subwoofer-Gespanns. 


*2) Emilíana Torrini - Me and Armini*

Wer von Emilíana Torrini nur Sound wie "Jungle Drum" erwartet liegt völlig daneben. Ihr aktuelles Album wartet mit Abwechslungsreichtum durch alle Genres von Reggea über Soul bis zum Psychedelic Rock auf.
Der Opener "Fireheads" startet mit einem Bass-Gitarren-Solo. Da ist er dann plötzlich, der bei Glasvegas vermisste Tiefmittelton. Doch sobald Torrinis Gesang startet geht ihm wieder die Puste aus. Zu früh gefreut. In diesem Frequenzbereich fehlt dem E300 also augenscheinlich Pegelfestigkeit und Frequenztrennung, der Tiefmittelton wird einfach von höheren Frequenzen verschluckt. Eine 120mm-Membran statt der 80mm hätte hier sicher Wunder gewirkt, bleibt aber leider den Motiv-Satelitten vorbehalten...der Aufpreis muss ja auch irgendwo gerechtfertigt sein.
Instrumententrennung, Dynamik, Klarheit...in allen Disziplinen überzeugt das Concept E300 bei dieser CD. Beim folgenden Albumtitelgeber "Me and Armini" kommt das System dann wahrlich richtig in Fahrt. Die Satelitten zeigen ihre volle Spielfreude, der Subwoofer gibt den Reggea-Rhythmus spaßig rüber, sauber und druckvoll. Auch bei diesem Stück zeigt sich die warme Abstimmung des Hochton-Bereichs als wahrer Glücksgriff. Die Hi-Hats treten nicht in den Vordergrund und überlassen das Feld Emilíanas Stimme. So und nicht anders gehört sich das.

*3) Mitsuko Uchida & Mark Steinberg - Mozart - Sonatas for Piano & Violin - Philips SACD*

Nun kommen wir zur ersten SACD. Hierfür bekam ich dankenswerterweise von einem Freund einen SACD-Player gestellt.
Paradestück der CD ist für mich das 10-minütige "Tema Con Variazioni, Andante (K377)".
Den Anfang macht das Piano...hier fehlt es leicht an Tiefgang, der Hochtonbereich kommt sehr überzeugend rüber. Die Details werden sehr gut herausgearbeitet, teilweise sind die Finger-Anschläge auf den Tasten hörbar.
Die einsetzende Violine vermag es dann, mir die Sprache zu verschlagen.
Das E300 spielt bittersüß und samtig weich. Man hört das Absetzen und Reiben des Bogens auf den Saiten, den holzigen Klang des Resonanzraumes, jede Bewegung der Griffhand. Hier wird klar: Violinen sind die Parade-Disziplin des E300. Piano-Liebhaber sollten sich dagegen lieber nach einem anderen System umschauen.

*Musik - Raumklang*

*4) Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms - 20th Anniversary Edition Mehrkanal-SACD*

Eine weitere SACD mit Referenzcharakter soll nun die Fähigkeiten im Mehrkanal-Musik-Bereich aufzeigen. Hier interessieren vor allem die Titel "Money for Nothing" und "Brothers in Arms"
"Money for Nothing" hat den Weg ins Repertoire vor allem wegen dem gelungenen Duett zwischen E-Gitarre und Bass-Gitarre geschafft. Beide spielen hervorragend voneinander getrennt, hier gewinnt auch der Tiefmittelton deutlich an Präsenz. Die Raumnutzung ist dafür lediglich durchschnittlich, was, wie sich später zeigt, aber an der Abmischung liegt. Gesang, Gitarren und Schlagzeug spielen alle sehr dominant von mittig vorn. Die von Mark Knopfler gespielte Lead-Gitarre wandert periodisch von Links nach Rechts und wieder zurück, sein Gesang bleibt aber in der Mitte festgenagelt. Das mag zwar den Eindruck einer Bühne erzeugen, wirkt jedoch 
etwas paradox und wenig glaubwürdig. Hier hat der Tontechniker schlichtweg versagt. Schade!
Das Abschließende "Brothers in Arms" klingt dagegen in einer völlig anderen Liga. Das Synthi-Vorspiel zieht sich durch den ganzen Raum, kommt von Überall, wie ein Raumschiff, was genau über einem schwebt, mit donnernden Triebwerken. Der Einsatz der Lead-Gitarre zerrt den Höhrer aus dem sich ankündigenden Gewitter. Was für eine Atmosphäre!!! Knopflers Gitarren-Spiel wird absolut sauber und klar wiedergegeben. Hier zeigt sich also noch eine weitere Disziplin, die das E300 wirklich souverän bewältigt...E-Gitarren klingen aus dem System wirklich klasse!
Der Gesang wiederum zeigt erneut den relativ schwachen Tiefmittelton des Systems, Knopflers Stimme klingt zwar durchaus gut, aber bei genauem Hinhören doch künstlich, wenn man die Augen schließt entsteht nicht der Eindruck, er würde vor einem stehen und singen. Beim Raumklang kündigt sich schon an, was das E300 beim Film noch unterstreichen wird. Das Raumklang-Potential des Systems ist immens. Die Keyboards schaffen ein Rundherum was einem das Gefühl gibt wirklich mittendrin zu sein, nicht als Zuhörer, sondern als Bandmitglied. Fantastisch!

*Film - Raumklang*

*5) Luc Besson - Das fünfte Element*

Was den Filmgenuss angeht bin ich mittlerweile etwas enttäuscht. Das liegt aber nicht am Concept E300 sondern viel mehr an der vielzahl der getesten Filme, denn das E300 zeigt gnadenlos, dass ein Großteil der Filme klanglich mehr schlecht als recht abgemischt ist. "Wir waren Helden" zum Beispiel ist sehr basslastig abgestimmt, ein schwammiger Tiefton zieht sich durch alle Kampfsequenzen des Filmes, die Schussgeräusche klingen dünn, die Sprache flach. Diese Blu-Ray war ein echter Fehlkauf, denn auch das körnige und extrem unscharfe Bild macht sich die Möglichkeiten des neuen Mediums nichtmal ansatzweise zunutze. Eine Enttäuschung auf ganzer Linie.
Im krassen Gegensatz dazu steht Luc Bessons Meisterwerk "Das fünfte Element". Das Bild ist für einen Film diesen Alters durchaus in Ordnung, die Tonabmischung gehört mit zum Besten was ich bisher beim Film erlebt habe. In der Anfangssequenz des Filmes, in der Höhle, wirkt der Hall-Effekt wirklichkeitsgetreu und angemessen. Die Sprache bleibt dabei deutlich und klar. Die Klangkulisse im Weltraum und in der Megacity ist gespickt mit Tonbewegungen quer durch den Hörraum. Da ziehen Fahrzeuge von links nach rechts, von oben nach unten vorbei, Actionszenen bauen einen spaßigen Druck auf. Der Zuschauer wird intensiv ins Geschehen hineingezogen, man fühlt sich durchaus als Teil der Geschichte. Kampfszenen und Schusswechsel sind gespickt mit überzeugenden Explosionen, vorbeipfeifenden Querschlägern und herumsplitterndem Interieur. Da macht das Zuhören einfach Spaß! In diesem Klanggebiet fühlt sich das Teufel-System hörbar wohl und es lässt sich auf keine Schwäche ein. Kompromisslos Gut! Das System zeigt ganz klar wofür es konzipiert wurde.

*Abschließendes Fazit*

Nach 5 monatigem Kennenlernen überwiegt weiterhin der positive Ersteindruck. Dem Concept E300 zu lauschen macht noch immer Spaß, immer wieder entdecke ich neue Facetten an alten Songs, tausendmal gehört und plötzlich taucht da ein bisher ungehörter Effekt auf. Meine anfängliche Befürchtung, ich würde mich schon nach wenigen Wochen an den neuen Sound gewöhnt haben, hat sich glücklicherweise nicht bestätigt. Jeden Tag aufs Neue macht es Spaß den Lautsprechern bei ihrer Arbeit zuzuhören.
Natürlich, man muss realistisch sein. Wer sich für das Concept E300 entscheidet, der entscheidet sich zwar nicht klar gegen Stereo-Musik-Genuss, doch er entscheidet sich doch eher für spaßigen (Raum)klang als für High Fidelity.
Die eindeutige Schwachstelle des Systems bildet der etwas knapp bemessene 80mm-Mitteltöner und der damit unterrepräsentierte Tiefmitteltonbereich. Der verliert schnell an Durchsetzungsvermögen und ergibt sich zu leicht höheren Frequenzen.
Tief- und Hochton sind erwartungsgemäß sehr gut dargestellt. Der Subwoofer spielt immer angemessen und sauber ohne schwammiges Nachschwingen. Die Satelitten zeichnen einen unglaublich weichen Hochtonbereich der vor allem bei Violinen wirklich erstklassig zur Geltung kommt. Das ist ganz Groß was Teufel da bietet!
Der Raumklang des Systems ist als sehr gut zu bezeichnen und kann mit der überwiegenden Zahl an Amateur-Heimkino-Anlagen mithalten. Gegen ein Gespann aus hochwertigem A/V-Receiver und ausgewachsenen Stand/Regal-Lautsprechern muss sich das E300 verständlicherweise trotzdem geschlagen geben.
Man kann auch nicht für einen Golf bezahlen und einen Ferrari erwarten.
Leistung liefert das Concept E300 satt. In meinem 15m² Zimmer habe ich es noch nie auf wirklich voller Leistung betrieben, das wäre nicht erträglich. Das System kann also getrost in Räumen bis 20m² eingesetzt werden. Für größere Räumlichkeiten sollte man sich dann aber doch Gedanken über das E400 machen, bringt es doch einen fülligeren Subwoofer mit mehr Leistung mit.

So bleibt mir abschließend zu sagen, dass ich den Kauf nicht bereue und noch immer meinen Spaß mit dem System habe. Für die Raumklangbeschallung eines PC-Platzes oder kleinen Zimmers wird man in dieser Preisklasse schwer Besseres finden, für den gehobenen Musikgenießer wird das E300 die eine oder andere Überraschung aber auch kleine Enttäuschungen bereit halten. Für High Fidelity Musik-Genuss sollte man aber trotzdem über den Kauf eines 2.0-Systems nachdenken.
Teufel hat ein überzeugendes System gebaut, nutzt die physikalischen Möglichkeiten gekonnt aus und sorgt damit für guten Stereo- und sehr guten Raumklang-Genuss.


----------



## VIIC (11. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöner Bericht, Respekt.

Also das was ich bisher getestet habe überzeugt mich auch, trotz schwieriger Anläufe.
Ich warte zwar immer noch auf mein eigentliches System, aber ich darf dass was ich da habe ja benutzen.
Und ich kann Dir nur zustimmen, dass man immer wieder Töne hört die man so noch nicht wahrgenommen hat.

Das System ist einfach nur Klasse und wenn ich mein entgültiges System erhalte, werde ich es nicht mehr rausrücken.




> Ja ist echt immer schwierig die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.Ja aber das EAX hab ich z.B. aus.Naja alles geschmackssache.Und was sagst zur Power?Weil ich bin froh nicht das 400er gekauft zu haben weil das 300er total ausreicht für mich.Ich glaub wir haben beide die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Wie schon gepostet hatte ich nochmal so ne Entscheidung beim Monitor und da habe ich auch ne gute Wahl gemacht wies aussieht.Hoffentlich können wir denen die Wahl erleichtern mit dem Thread die überlegen eins zu kaufen.Ich geb meins nicht mehr her!



Kann mich auch dir anschliessen  was die Wahl angeht. 
Mmh, ein echtes wär mir doch glatt mal lieber.


----------



## BulaBula1 (17. Oktober 2009)

So, nach zwei Wochen im Einsatz bin ich immer noch hellauf begeistert von meinem E300 Digital.Hab mir FEAR 2 gekauft und da wenn es dunkel ist und das gekreische und geschreie usw. aus allen Ecken kommt Kackt man sich fast in die Hose.Des weiteren muss ich sagen die Decoderstation ist in meinen Augen Gold wert.Man muss in meiner Meinung nach so oft mal lauter und leise machen (da ja auch nicht jedes Spiel gleich laut ist)das mich das am Subwoofer einstellen richtig nerven würd.So drück ich schnell auf die Fernbedienung und gut ist.Klar wer die jetzt nicht hat sagt bestimmt mich nervt das nicht aber ich würd sie nicht mehr hergeben.Komplett neues Spielerlebnis mit so einem guten 5.1 System.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Oktober 2009)

BulaBula1 schrieb:


> Des weiteren muss ich sagen die Decoderstation ist in meinen Augen Gold wert.Man muss in meiner Meinung nach so oft mal lauter und leise machen (da ja auch nicht jedes Spiel gleich laut ist)das mich das am Subwoofer einstellen richtig nerven würd.So drück ich schnell auf die Fernbedienung und gut ist.Klar wer die jetzt nicht hat sagt bestimmt mich nervt das nicht aber ich würd sie nicht mehr hergeben



Dafür hab ich einen Volume-Regler an meiner Tastatur  immer unter den Tisch zu kriechen würde mich auch nerven


----------



## VIIC (19. Oktober 2009)

Tja ich habe jetzt mein System erhalten, und was soll ich sagen.
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte.

Scheinbar habe ich nur Pech was das angeht. Schon das 3. Packet und immer noch nicht in Ordnung, langsam bin ich echt genervt.

Ich bekomme jetzt noch eins, und das untersuchen sie bevor ich es erhalte. Und wenn das jetzt nicht perfekt über die Bühne läuft, dann bin ich echt entäuscht.

Auf meine Kabel warte ich auch schon fast eine Woche, laut Teufel sind Sie draussen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Oktober 2009)

autsch, der Kratzer sieht ja echt übel aus. Wie sah denn die Umverpackung aus? Die Post geht ja häufig nicht grad zimperlich mit Paketen um.


----------



## VIIC (19. Oktober 2009)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> autsch, der Kratzer sieht ja echt übel aus. Wie sah denn die Umverpackung aus? Die Post geht ja häufig nicht grad zimperlich mit Paketen um.



Das Packet war in Ordnung, es muss also direkt bei Teufel passiert sein.


----------



## VIIC (20. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe da noch mal eine Frage.

Wenn ich am Spielen bin, hatte ich bisher X-Fi CMSS 3D aktiviert (Stereo Xpand, das klinkt ja authentischer als Stereo Surround).

In Filmen und bei Music ist es bereits deaktiviert.
Wie schaut es aber in Spielen aus?
Ich habe versucht es herauszuhören aber zwischen aktiviertem Modus und deaktiviertem Modus ist kein Unterschied zu hören.

Ich weiss dass das Stereo Xpand für Kopfhörer sehr gut ist oder auch in Verbindung mit Stereo Lautsprechern, da die Wiedergabe (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) in 5.1 umgewandelt wird.

Eigentlich kann ich ja das X-Fi CMSS 3D deaktivieren, da ich ja ein echtes 5.1 System habe, und die allerwenigsten Spiele heutzutage ein Stereo Ausgang haben.

Ich hoffe es gibt welche die wirklich Ahnung davon haben, das würde mich mal echt interessieren.

Das habe ich noch mal gefunden: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/multimedia/2008/beratung_was_ton/3/


----------



## VIIC (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo a_fire_inside_1988, weisst du keine Antwort zu meiner oben gestellten Frage?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2009)

Sobald ein Signal mit der vollen Kanalzahl(also bei dir 6) an der Soundkarte ankommt  schaltet sich CMSS 3D quasi aus. Das ist bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel der Fall.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Oktober 2009)

VIIC schrieb:


> Hallo a_fire_inside_1988, weisst du keine Antwort zu meiner oben gestellten Frage?



leider nein, da ich selbst eine Asus Xonar D1 habe und keine Creative X-Fi, deshalb kann ich dir auch nicht sagen wie CMSS3D funktioniert.
Ich halte aber sowieso prinzipiell nix vom Upmixing von Stereo-Quellen auf Mehrkanal-Wiedergabe. Stereo-Musik klingt nur in Stereo wirklich gut, 5.1 Filme und Spiele eben in 5.1...


----------



## VIIC (24. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe endlich mein entgültiges System erhalten.
Und es ist alles in bester Ordnung, sollte aber auch nach dem 4.  Packet so sein.

Das mit der Subwoofer-Verstärkung +15db hat sich jetzt auch erledigt.
Scheint also wirklich am anderen Subwoofer gelegen zu haben.
Tja, dann brauch ich dem ja nichts hinzuzufügen, klingt einfach wahnsinnig gut.


----------



## ThoXeN (8. Dezember 2009)

nabend zusammen...habe jetzt gerade alle 13 Seiten durchgelsen (vorher nur die erste, die mich schon zum kauf überzeugt hat)
ich bin durch euch jetzt schon schlauer geworden..ich werde mein E300 unter dem Weihnachtsbaum erwarten..

eine sache fehlt mir noch....eine anständige soundkarte...

ich werde also vorrübergehend mit einer onboardsoundkarte (asus p5q pro) auskommen müssen...

werde ich mit onboard sound auch schon gänsehaut bekommen oder erst wenn ich eine xfi habe..?

kurze frage zwischendurch xfire oder xonar ?

danke an a_fire_inside_1988 für die ausführliche vorschau

gruß Nille


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2009)

Zu Sokas gibt es wirklich schon genug im Forum.
Einfach mal ansehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sound-kaufberatung-faq-und-wissenswertes.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/79699-soundkarte-ja-oder-nein-welche.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/79523-soundkarte-ja-oder-nein.html


----------



## Niamne (18. Dezember 2009)

Hey, öhh hab das E 400 jetzt und der Woofer ist ja nicht gerade ... klein. Sollte ich den so stellen, dass er vom PC weg schaut? Weil bei mir steht der jetzt links, PC rechts. Da zeigt das Ding ja quasi direkt zum gehäuse. Sollte ich die Plätze besser tauschen? PC links, Woofer rechts? Oder gibts da keine Probleme?


----------



## Andersenx (22. Dezember 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Hey, öhh hab das E 400 jetzt und der Woofer ist ja nicht gerade ... klein. Sollte ich den so stellen, dass er vom PC weg schaut? Weil bei mir steht der jetzt links, PC rechts. Da zeigt das Ding ja quasi direkt zum gehäuse. Sollte ich die Plätze besser tauschen? PC links, Woofer rechts? Oder gibts da keine Probleme?




Hey Kirschlein, hab mal ne andere frage an dich, bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir das E-400 Digital holle, für Xbox 360 und PC zum spielen, wie biste denn damit zufrieden Ton lautstärke verarbeitung etc.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Dezember 2009)

Andersenx schrieb:


> Hey Kirschlein, hab mal ne andere frage an dich, bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir das E-400 Digital holle, für Xbox 360 und PC zum spielen, wie biste denn damit zufrieden Ton lautstärke verarbeitung etc.



du könntest dir ja einfach meinen Test hier in diesem Thread durchlesen, da werden deine Fragen eigtl ziemlich ausführlich beantwortet


----------



## Andersenx (22. Dezember 2009)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> du könntest dir ja einfach meinen Test hier in diesem Thread durchlesen, da werden deine Fragen eigtl ziemlich ausführlich beantwortet



Könnte ich ja, aber dein Test bezieht sich auf das E-300 und nicht das E-400 Digital.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Dezember 2009)

Andersenx schrieb:


> Könnte ich ja, aber dein Test bezieht sich auf das E-300 und nicht das E-400 Digital.



das E300 und E400 sind aber von Klangqualität, Verarbeitung etc. identisch, da beim E400 lediglich ein größerer Subwoofer dabei ist, die Satelitten sind identisch. Das E400 geht einfach ein bisschen lauter und tiefer als das E300, sonst gibts da keine Unterschiede zwischen den Systemen


----------



## Andersenx (23. Dezember 2009)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> das E300 und E400 sind aber von Klangqualität, Verarbeitung etc. identisch, da beim E400 lediglich ein größerer Subwoofer dabei ist, die Satelitten sind identisch. Das E400 geht einfach ein bisschen lauter und tiefer als das E300, sonst gibts da keine Unterschiede zwischen den Systemen



Ok thx gut zu wissen, dann würde ja das E-300 Digital für Xbox 360 und PC games völlig ausreichen denk ich mal. Werd mir dein test mal in ruhe durch lesen.

Grüß


----------



## Niamne (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin mit dem E400 sehr zufrieden, die 300er Version würde sicher auch ausreichen und die 400er rummst schon ganz schön und der Klang ist auch sehr angenehm, je nach dem was man so hören will, hab' die Anlage aber nocht nicht ausgereizt.


----------



## alucian (27. Dezember 2009)

dank deines tests hol ich s mir etz doch sicher war mir teilweise noch zu unsicher aber du hast das so gut beschrieben das ich jetzt überzeugt bin. lob an dich für diese ausgezeichnete arbeit.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Dezember 2009)

alucian schrieb:


> dank deines tests hol ich s mir etz doch sicher war mir teilweise noch zu unsicher aber du hast das so gut beschrieben das ich jetzt überzeugt bin. lob an dich für diese ausgezeichnete arbeit.



vielen dank  ich hoffe du bist dann zufrieden mit der Anlage


----------



## Andersenx (27. Dezember 2009)

So hab mir nun das E-400 Digital bestellt, müßte nächste wochen kommen.


----------



## Toffele (9. Januar 2010)

Ich habe zu Weihnachten ebenfalls das Concept E 300 geschenkt bekommen.
Ich nutze das als günstige Lösung für eine "Heimkino-Anlage" in meinem Wohnzimmer, da ich keine 1000 Euro habe um sie in ein ausgewachsenes System zu stecken. (Mit vollwertigen Lautsprechern, nicht nur Satelliten)

Mein kurzes Fazit: 

- Filme: 

Da bleiben bei mir absolut keine Wünsche offen, das E300 klingt realistisch, feinzeichnend und agiert in Actionszenen in Zusammenspiel mit dem - wie ich finde optisch sehr gelungen - Subwoofer auch ungemein druckvoll. Als bei Casino Royale am Ende die Villa in Venedig unterging, vibrierte, krachte und dröhnte das ganze Zimmer mit, als würde man mitten in den Film hineinversetzt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Klangerlebnis mit teureren Boxen noch deutlich steigerbar ist, jedoch kam in mir bislang noch nie der Wunsch nach einem größeren System auf. 
Für den Preis halte ich das E300 für absolut überragend: 5 von 5 Sternen

- Musik (Stereo):

Ich sage es gleich vorneweg: Im ersten Moment war ich enttäuscht.
Man hört den Boxen deutlich an, dass sie so klein und leicht sind. Das E 300 spielt zwar sauber, leichtfüßig und insgesamt stimmig, aber richtigen Musikgenuss kann es nicht bieten. Es klingt einfach zu dünn und kann den Raum nicht einmal ansatzweise "in Schall tauchen". Man hat stets den Eindruck die Musik kommt direkt aus den 2 Front-Boxen. Ich habe mir deshalb 2 ausgewachsene Regalboxen (Heco Celan 300) gekauft, von denen eine einzige 4 mal soviel wiegt, wie alle 5 Teufel-Satelliten zusammen. Der Unterschied ist beinahe wie Tag und Nacht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Hecos viel tiefere Töne wiedergeben können, weshalb ich im Stereo-Betrieb den Subwoofer auch nicht mehr laufen habe, geben sie der Musik einfach mehr Fülle, Wärme und höchstwahrscheinlich auch einen exakteren Klang.
Um auf meine Einleitung zurückzukommen: Mittlerweile bin ich nicht mehr enttäuscht bezüglich der Stereo-Leistung des E300. Es ist einem jeden Hifi-Experten (der ich (noch) nicht bin) wohl von vornherein sonnenklar, dass Lautsprecher dieser Abmaße (in etwa zu vergleichen mit einem 0,5l Tetrapack) physikalisch einfach nicht in der Lage sind, eine wirklich gute Musikwiedergabe zu realisieren. Ich hatte solche Hinweise auch schon vor dem Kauf gelesen, habe diese allerdings mit dem Hintergedanken mir ja notfalls immer noch 2 "vernünftige" Stereoboxen kaufen zu können, in den Wind geschlagen. Nun bin ich eines besseren belehrt, dass selbst für meine geringen Ansprüche an Soundqualität die kleinen Teufelchen für echten Musikgenuss nicht ausreichend sind. Dazu ist einfach mehr Volumen nötig. 

Wenn man dies berücksichtig, macht das E300 für seine Voraussetzungen durchaus recht ordentlich Musik, deshalb : 3 von 5 Sternen


Abschließend möcht ich noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich das E300 in meinem Wohnzimmer und nicht an meinem Computer nutze. Es ist daher durchaus gut möglich, dass die Boxen für den Nahbereich auf dem Schreibtisch auch perfekt zum Musikhören geeignet sind, jedoch für die Beschallung eines ganzen Zimmers von ca. 20 m², wie ich es hier habe, definitiv nicht.


----------



## Marsbreaker (10. Januar 2010)

jop bin auch happy damit geile investition


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Januar 2010)

also ich hab jetzt das E400 und ich muss sagen, dass es sich für mein Empfinden sehr gut für Musik eignet. Ich denke das ist alles Geschmackssache, aber mir gefallen sie wie gesagt sehr gut-toller Klang!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt das E400 und ich muss sagen, dass es sich für mein Empfinden sehr gut für Musik eignet. Ich denke das ist alles Geschmackssache, aber mir gefallen sie wie gesagt sehr gut-toller Klang!



so ging mir das wie gesagt auch eine ganze Weile...aber seit ich das E300 direkt mit meiner Stereo-Anlage verglichen habe kann ich beim E300 nichtmehr von gutem Musikgenuss sprechen, im direkten Vergleich klingt das teilweise fast wie Kofferradio mit Subwoofer, wenn man es dagegen allein spielen lässt relativiert sich das etwas. Aber zum zocken und Filme schauen ist es am PC wirklich top.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> so ging mir das wie gesagt auch eine ganze Weile...aber seit ich das E300 direkt mit meiner Stereo-Anlage verglichen habe kann ich beim E300 nichtmehr von gutem Musikgenuss sprechen, im direkten Vergleich klingt das teilweise fast wie Kofferradio mit Subwoofer, wenn man es dagegen allein spielen lässt relativiert sich das etwas. Aber zum zocken und Filme schauen ist es am PC wirklich top.


Naja, ich habe in meinem Zimmer eine wie ich finde gute 2.0 Anlage stehen, von Denon. Die beiden Systeme geben die Musik auf verschiedene Arten wieder, jedoch sagt mir das Teufel System sehr zu


----------



## Toffele (14. Januar 2010)

Hab neulich was schönes gehört, dass mein E300 wirklich ansprechend aufbereitet hat. Das war Weihnachtsmusik mit einer hellen Frauenstimme und viel Glockenklang, d.h. sehr höhenbetonte Musik. Diese dann mit Dolby Pro Logic von meinem AV-Receiver auf 5.1 hochgerechnet -> Ein wirkliches Erlebnis, war mir kurz sogar unsicher, ob es vielleicht nicht sogar spannender klingt als aus meinen Regallautsprechern. 
Hab das gleiche dann mal mit Rockmusik von Beck probiert. Da war es dann wieder eindeutig, man muss einfach zugeben, dass das Teufel-System eine ausgesprochene Schwäche bei den Mitten hat.
Es kommt also auch zu einem großen Teil auf die Art der Musik an. Je nachdem kommen die Stärken und Schwächen eher zum Tragen. 
Ein Musik-Allroundtalent ist das E300 aber nicht - das wäre durchaus wünschenswert - deshalb Punktabzug.


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

Bin jetzt auch endlich ein Teufel E300 Besitzer  dank diesem Test.

GrEEtz


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Januar 2010)

Das Motiv 5 soll ja laut einigen Tests einen noch deutlich besseren klang haben, besonders für Musik. Ist da was dran?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe zwar das Motiv5 noch nicht live gehört, würde aber so weit gehen und sagen, dass das Motiv5 im Musikbereich in den Mitten fülliger klingen wird als das Concept E300, allein aufgrund der 4cm größeren Mitteltöner, der Rest des Klangspektrums ist sicher auch etwas besser als beim E300. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt das Motiv5 eine Sub-Sat-Kombi und kann daher mit gleichwertigen Systemen aus Verstärker+Kompakt-/Standlautsprechern sicher nicht konkurrieren.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar das Motiv5 noch nicht live gehört, würde aber so weit gehen und sagen, dass das Motiv5 im Musikbereich in den Mitten fülliger klingen wird als das Concept E300, allein aufgrund der 4cm größeren Mitteltöner, der Rest des Klangspektrums ist sicher auch etwas besser als beim E300. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt das Motiv5 eine Sub-Sat-Kombi und kann daher mit gleichwertigen Systemen aus Verstärker+Kompakt-/Standlautsprechern sicher nicht konkurrieren.


ok, danke. Mein E400 wird nämlich gegen ein Motiv 5 getauscht, wollte es nur mal wissen. Danke


----------



## coffeinfreak (25. Januar 2010)

Ohne das E300 schlecht zu machen, die Musikwiedergabe beim Motiv 5 ist wirklich sehr angenehm


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Januar 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Ohne das E300 schlecht zu machen, die Musikwiedergabe beim Motiv 5 ist wirklich sehr angenehm


Ach da isser ja mein Verkäufer


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ...allein aufgrund der 4cm größeren Mitteltöner,...


 
Es sind nur 2cm mehr. (80mm vs. 100mm)


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Januar 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Es sind nur 2cm mehr. (80mm vs. 100mm)


Jup, stimmt, aber die Lautsprecher des Motivs haben ein deutlich größeres Volumen..


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Jup, stimmt, aber die Lautsprecher des Motivs haben ein deutlich größeres Volumen..


 
Das streite ich nicht ab. Wollte nur auf einen Fehler hinweisen.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Januar 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das streite ich nicht ab. Wollte nur auf einen Fehler hinweisen.


klar, dankeschön

Ansonsten: Ein wirklich tolles Review!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Januar 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Es sind nur 2cm mehr. (80mm vs. 100mm)



oh, sorry ^^ hatte heut morgen nicht die Zeit nochmal genau auf der Teufel-Website nachzuschauen, darum bin ich von 12cm ausgegangen.


----------



## Axelsnowman (6. April 2010)

Hey Leute
ich bin auch kurz davor mir das Concept e 300 zu holen. Der einzige Grund warum ich es noch nicht habe is, dass ich nicht weis wie ich es mit meinem Laptop verbinden soll. Kann mir einer sagen wie ich es ideal verbinden kann damit ich satten Sound bekomme???


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. April 2010)

Das kommt ganz drauf an, was der Laptop für Anschlussmöglichkeiten bietet. Wenn der Laptop drei Klinken-Ausgänge hat, sodass man also ein 5.1-System direkt anschließen kann, dann kannst du das Concept E300 direkt mit 3 Klinke-Cinch-Adaptern mit dem Laptop verbinden. Wenn der Laptop dagegen nur einen Stereo-Ausgang hat empfiehlt sich eine kleine externe 5.1-Soundkarte.
Oder du kaufst dir zum E300 die Decoderstation von Teufel dazu und schließt das System digital an den Laptop an.


----------



## Axelsnowman (6. April 2010)

Ok ja hat leider nur 2
Was kostet den so eine gute externe soundkarte und wie groß ist denn sowas?
Würdet ihr die decorderstation nehmen ??- ich will ja nur mein Laptop damit verbinden.

Alex
ps: gibt es denn nicht einen Adapter für die Ausgänge also z.b aus einem zwei zu machen


----------



## tripod (14. April 2010)

sehr guter test! 

hat mir als "audio-laien" einiges gebracht!

evtl noch ein seitliches foto der steuereinheit, wegen kopfhöreranschluss


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. April 2010)

> evtl noch ein seitliches foto der steuereinheit, wegen kopfhöreranschluss



Welche Steuereinheit meinst du? Das Concept E300 hat keine Steuereinheit, die einzigen Regler sind die drei runden Knöpfe am Subwoofer, mehr kann man beim E300 nicht einstellen.
Meinst du vielleicht die Teufel Deocder-Station? Die besitze ich nicht.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

i love teufel


----------



## tripod (23. April 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Welche Steuereinheit meinst du? Das Concept E300 hat keine Steuereinheit, die einzigen Regler sind die drei runden Knöpfe am Subwoofer, mehr kann man beim E300 nicht einstellen.
> Meinst du vielleicht die Teufel Deocder-Station? Die besitze ich nicht.



oh sry, hatte mit dem s550 verwechselt. my fault


----------



## st0ney (27. Mai 2010)

Hi, zusammen ich habe eine Frage zum Concept E300/€400 bzw. dem Motiv 5. 
Ich überlege zurzeit mein in die Jahre gekommenes Inspire T7900 von Creative durch eines diese Systeme zu ersetzen und würde gerne PC,Notebook und PS3 anschließen weswegen ich zu den Versionen mit Decoderstation tendiere.
Meine Frage ist nun welches sich am meisten lohnt sich zu holen. Zur Zeit habe ich ein 15m² großes Zimmer, allerdings werde ich in naher Zukunft umziehen und hatte dann überlegt das System an einem Fernseher zu betreiben.
Hauptsächlich Spiele ich zurzeit an meinem Rechner allerdings dient er auch zum Musikhören und zum Fernsehen. Soundkarte habe ich eine Xonar DX.

Mfg Stoney


----------



## 8800 GT (27. Mai 2010)

st0ney schrieb:


> Hi, zusammen ich habe eine Frage zum Concept E300/€400 bzw. dem Motiv 5.
> Ich überlege zurzeit mein in die Jahre gekommenes Inspire T7900 von Creative durch eines diese Systeme zu ersetzen und würde gerne PC,Notebook und PS3 anschließen weswegen ich zu den Versionen mit Decoderstation tendiere.
> Meine Frage ist nun welches sich am meisten lohnt sich zu holen. Zur Zeit habe ich ein 15m² großes Zimmer, allerdings werde ich in naher Zukunft umziehen und hatte dann überlegt das System an einem Fernseher zu betreiben.
> Hauptsächlich Spiele ich zurzeit an meinem Rechner allerdings dient er auch zum Musikhören und zum Fernsehen. Soundkarte habe ich eine Xonar DX.
> ...


Ich würde dir zu nem vernünftigen 2.0 System + Verstärker raten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Mai 2010)

st0ney schrieb:


> Hi, zusammen ich habe eine Frage zum Concept E300/€400 bzw. dem Motiv 5.
> Ich überlege zurzeit mein in die Jahre gekommenes Inspire T7900 von Creative durch eines diese Systeme zu ersetzen und würde gerne PC,Notebook und PS3 anschließen weswegen ich zu den Versionen mit Decoderstation tendiere.
> Meine Frage ist nun welches sich am meisten lohnt sich zu holen. Zur Zeit habe ich ein 15m² großes Zimmer, allerdings werde ich in naher Zukunft umziehen und hatte dann überlegt das System an einem Fernseher zu betreiben.
> Hauptsächlich Spiele ich zurzeit an meinem Rechner allerdings dient er auch zum Musikhören und zum Fernsehen. Soundkarte habe ich eine Xonar DX.
> ...



Von der Größe her dürfte das E300 auf jeden Fall ausreichen, das macht schon ne ganze Menge Druck.
Zum Fernsehen und Spielen ist das E300 ideal, damit machst du nix falsch, nur fürs Musikhören ist es nicht ganz so perfekt, da dem E300, genau wie jedem anderen Subwoofer-Satelliten-System, die Kraft im Mitteltonbereich fehlt. Für die Musikwiedergabe ist man daher tatsächlich mit einem System aus Stereo-Verstärker und Passiv-Lautsprechern besser beraten. Wenn das System aber, wie bei dir, auch zu einem großen Teil zum Zocken da sein soll, macht man mit dem E300 sicher nix falsch. Wenn dir das System klanglich absolut nicht gefällt hast du ja bei Teufel sowieso die Möglichkeit, es innerhalb von 8 Wochen zurückzusenden.


----------



## st0ney (28. Mai 2010)

Okay ich bedanke mich und werde mir dann wohl das E300 zulegen und mir später dann evtl. ein 2.0 mit Verstärker noch zusätzlich holen.

MfG Stoney


----------



## schlumpf666 (7. August 2010)

Hallo, ich bin am überlegen mir das concept e 400 zuzulegen.
Einsatzgebiet ist PC zum zocken und musik hören, ps3 zum zocken und tv zum filme schauen.
Mein zimmer hat knapp 25qm deswegen ist die wahl auf das 400er system gefallen.
Im rechner steckt eine creative x-fi titanium.

Meine frage jetzt, hat jemand mal das system mit einem externen a/v reciever getestet, bzw. kann evtl. unterschied zwischen der decoder station 5 und einem externen reciever erläutern?
Eigentlich will ich nicht wirklich viel mehr ausgeben als das set kostet, aktuell 449€, aber wenn ein reciever einen deutlichen unterschied bei einem nicht zu hohen aufpreis bringen würde, wäre es eine überlegung wert...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. August 2010)

Bei dem Teufel Concept E400 macht ein Receiver klanglich kaum einen Unterschied, die Ausgabe kannst du dir also sparen. Die Decoderstation als Schaltzentrale reicht da völlig aus.


----------



## schlumpf666 (7. August 2010)

Na wenn dann würd ich natürlich statt der decoder station den reveiver nehmen. 
Aber am besten würde mir schon die lösung mit der decoder station gefallen, weil sie auch nicht so groß ist und vorallem preislich noch in ordnung.

Will halt nur nicht in nem halben jahr merken das ich evtl. mit 100 euro aufpreis was "deutlich" besseres vom klang her bekommen hätte... 

Aber danke für die schnelle antwort und auch danke für den guten bericht!


----------



## Heroman_overall (10. August 2010)

So das E400 wurde auch von mir gestern bestellt und denk ich werd damit viel Spaß haben. Nutzt derzeit ein 5.1 System von Tevion das ca.5-6 Jahre alt ist und damals 50€ gekostet hat. 
Das System hat wahnsinnige 25Watt Sinus und steht in keinem vergleich zu E400 mit 325Watt Sinus. 

Ich geh davon aus der der Klang zu meinem jetztigen System deutlich besser ist denn damit kann man fast nichts machen.

Wollt mich für den Test bedanken der hat mir sehr weitergeholfen


----------



## Blutstoff (10. August 2010)

Es wird dein bisheriges Soundsystem in den Schatten stellen, soviel ist sicher. Besitze ebenfalls das CE400. Als PC-Soundsystem leistet es gute Dienste. Es wird dir gefallen.


----------



## Heroman_overall (10. August 2010)

Danke, darauf freu ich mich schon tierisch wenns endlich daheim eintrifft und ich dann loslegen kann. Wurde auch Zeit das der Schrott endlich mal rauskommt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. August 2010)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> So das E400 wurde auch von mir gestern bestellt und denk ich werd damit viel Spaß haben. Nutzt derzeit ein 5.1 System von Tevion das ca.5-6 Jahre alt ist und damals 50€ gekostet hat.
> Das System hat wahnsinnige 25Watt Sinus und steht in keinem vergleich zu E400 mit 325Watt Sinus.



Ich weiß nicht, wie oft das schon propagiert wurde: *die Wattangaben haben nichts mit der Realität geschweige denn mit dem Klang zu tun.*

Einmal echte 325 Watt über den Subwoofer und das Ding raucht.


----------



## Heroman_overall (11. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft das schon propagiert wurde: *die Wattangaben haben nichts mit der Realität geschweige denn mit dem Klang zu tun.*
> 
> Einmal echte 325 Watt über den Subwoofer und das Ding raucht.


 

Da geb ich dir völlig recht und das war auch keineswegs ein Kaufgrund von mir, aber der Unterschied zu meiner aktuellen System 

(html_layout 
das Zweite von Oben)

wird trotzdem ein Quantensprung sein zum Teufel (Brüllwürfel ) was den Sound angeht


----------



## fuddles (8. September 2010)

Mein lecker E300 ist auch seit gestern da. Jetzt frag ich mich ob sich überhaupt die Anschaffung eines AV Recievers lohnt. Wurde ja bereits erwähnt das E400 mit Decoderstation 5 sich kein AV Reciever lohnt. 
Wäre das mit Decoderstation 3 und E300 das Gleiche? Also klanglich und Basstechnisch, mehr Volumen? 

Habe eigentlich alles an den Decoder bekommen ( 2* PC, 1* Kabel Reciever, 1* PS3 ).

Aber mit einer 5.1 Soundkarte reicht es dann nicht mehr oder?

Ich glaub ich brauch keine 5.1 Soundkarte.
http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=135

Laut Realtek hab ich mit dem onbaord Chip DTS-C und Digital Live.....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. September 2010)

Ein AV-Receiver lohnt sich auch beim E300 nicht.


----------



## fuddles (9. September 2010)

Habe ich geahnt.
Also bräuchte ich den Reciever nur wenn ich mehr Anschlüsse will und bessere separate Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der einzelnen Boxen bzw. generell mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Gibt den die Decoderstation 3 eigentlich die Signale so weiter wie ein AV Reciever? Also zum Beispiel DTS HD bei Bluerays?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. September 2010)

Das kommt drauf an von welchem Gerät das Signal kommt und wie es angeschlossen ist. Ein Gerät, das digital an die Decoderstation angeschlossen wurde kann nich als HD-Stream weitergegeben werden, weil die Decoderstation keinen HD-Decoder hat. Wenn du aber einen PC analog an die Decoderstation anschließt übernimmt die Player-Software die Decodierung vom HD-Signal wenn es die Software beherrscht.


----------



## fuddles (10. September 2010)

> Ein Gerät, das digital an die Decoderstation angeschlossen wurde kann nich als HD-Stream weitergegeben werden, weil die Decoderstation keinen HD-Decoder hat.



Also für die PS3 per Optical dann lieber einen AV Reciever? Und mit 5.1 Soundkarte per Optical oder dann eh mit HDMI auch ein AV Reciever?

Also ein Reciever werde ich dann schon brauchen/wollen. Dann kann ich auch die einzelnen Boxen regeln, da die Aufstellmöglichkeit nicht ideal ist und ich die so derzeit nicht regeln kann.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. September 2010)

Wenn du auf HD-Tonformate nicht verzichten kannst/willst solltest du auf jeden Fall zu einem AVR greifen.


----------



## KleinHaui (15. September 2010)

Ich besitze seit einigen Tagen das Concept E300 Digital und wollte nun fragen, ob es besser ist, wenn rechts neben dem Subwoofer luft ist oder ob das egal ist?

Denn zur zeit habe ich 10 cm Platz zum schrank daneben und finde, dass der sound, wenn ich am pc sitze, ein bisschen dünn klingt und wenn ich mich etwas tiefer und weiter hinten auf die couch setze, ist der bass sehr doll.

Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. September 2010)

Das ist ganz normal. Mit der Luft rechts vom Subwoofer hat das eher weniger zu tun. Das Phänomen nennt sich Raummoden oder "stehende Wellen" und tritt bei Subwoofer sehr deutlich auf. Am besten ist es wenn du den Subwoofer an eine andere Position im Raum stellst von der aus der Klang dann an deiner Hörposition besser ist. Da musst du einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## KleinHaui (15. September 2010)

Danke schon mal.
Das werde ich mal ausprobieren und dann melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## mf666 (28. September 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Also für die PS3 per Optical dann lieber einen AV Reciever? Und mit 5.1 Soundkarte per Optical oder dann eh mit HDMI auch ein AV Reciever?
> 
> Also ein Reciever werde ich dann schon brauchen/wollen. Dann kann ich auch die einzelnen Boxen regeln, da die Aufstellmöglichkeit nicht ideal ist und ich die so derzeit nicht regeln kann.



Ja, auf jeden Fall AV-Receiver! Mit dem Teufel schränkst Du dich sonst nur ein.
Jetzt ist ein Jahr seit meinem letzten Kommentar vergangen.
Immer mehr Soundkarten mit Dolby Digital Live-Unterstützung, wo alles über nur ein Kabel läuft kommen raus. Da sollte man auf ein rein analoges System wie dieses hier im Test auf jeden Fall verzichten.
Jeder hat auch inzwischen mehr als nur ein Gerät daheim. Nicht selten mit optical oder coax out. Oder halt gar mit DDLive von Auzentech-soundkarten oder mitlerweile auch von Creative.


----------



## ne0r (10. Oktober 2010)

hallo! ich bin auf der suche nach einer 5.1 anlage für meinen fernseher, aber wollte preislich nicht mehr als 300€ bezahlen, weswegen eine lösung mit av receiver nicht in frage kommen kann.
habe dann jetzt auf amazon die concept e 300 entdeckt und durch nen link ma wieder hier gelandet.
ich habe absolut ka von soundanlagen und der gleichen, deswegen hätte ein paar banale fragen.

kann ich das concept e 300 mit meinem sky-receiver (anschlussbild: http://h-4.abload.de/img/unbenanntqsqy.png) verbinden? wenn ja, welche (verlängerungs-)kabel benötige ich, damit alles funktioniert? ich brauche nicht diese decoder station oder?

danke


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du nur Stereo-Klang haben willst kannst du den Receiver mit einem einfach Stereo-Cinch-Kabel mit dem Teufel E300 verbinden. Das E300 rechnet das Signal dann in 5.1 hoch. Das ist aber nur simuliertes Surround. Echten 5.1-Sound bekommst du nur wenn du dir die Decoderstation kaufst und diese dann digital mit dem Receiver verbindest, entweder über ein optisches Kabel oder mit einem Coax-Kabel.


----------



## ne0r (10. Oktober 2010)

die decoder station würde meinen preisrahmen halt sprengen. deswegen würde mir (erstmal) ein simulierter sound reichen.
jetzt nochmal zur frage mit den kabeln (wie gesagt bin absoluter trottel auf diesem gebiet).
um die satelites richtig im raum aufzustellen, benötige ich ja auch nen verlängerungskabel usw.
bei amazon wird dieses set empfohlen. benötige ich noch etwas weiteres? wenn ja, am liebsten nen amazon link ^^. danke nochma, dass ihr mir helft


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Oktober 2010)

Du brauchst ganz normale Zwillingslitze, hier gibts 50m für 14€.

Um das Teufel-System mit deinem Receiver analog zu verbinden brauchst du ein normales Stereo-Cinch-Kabel wie dieses oder wenn es etwas hochwertiger sein soll dieses. Klanglich macht das keinen Unterschied was du nimmst.


----------



## ThisIsTomi (30. März 2011)

Nabend liebe PCGames Hardware - Community, 

Habe mich durch die letzten Seiten ein wenig durch geklickt und wollte mal von meinem Problem´chen berichten und hoffe auf eine Antwort! 

Besitze seit neuestem auch das Concept E 300 von Teufel und wollte diese sowohl mit meinem HD+ Receiver, als auch meiner PS3-Konsole und meinem Notebook verbinden. Beim googlen habe ich festgestellt, dass man alternativ zur Decoderbox mit einem AV-Receiver mehr fürs Geld bekommt. Deshalb habe ich mir zusätzlich einen Onkyo TX-SR508 zugelegt und mit meinem Teufel Concept verbunden.

Klasse! Der Teufel Sound war genau der, den ich erwartet habe & der Onkyo liegt mit der Preis/Leistung auf Platz 1 bei Chip. Sämtliche neuen HD-Formate unterstützt er obendrein. Was ich beim Probehören dann jedoch feststellen musste war ein wenig ernüchternd. 

Der Bass brummt und der Sound war dann doch nicht der selbe wie wenn ich die nackte Teufel Anlage verwendet habe. Woran liegt das? Soll ich mir vielleicht dann doch lieber eine Decoderstation zulegen?

Mfg Tomi


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hast du entweder die Lautsprecher falsch angeschlossen, den Onkyo falsch eingestellt oder die Lautsprecher schlecht aufgestellt. Zu den Punkten wären mal noch nähere Information von deiner Seite erforderlich.


----------



## PEG96 (30. März 2011)

Ohne receiver ist der klang aber wieder normal oder?
Sonst wie schon gesagt, vll. hasste iwas falsch eingestellt.


----------



## ThisIsTomi (30. März 2011)

Wow! Erst einmal ganz großes Lob erst einmal für die schnellen Antworten. 

@Madz: Bei einem Budget von 500€ wurde mir diese Konstellation empfohlen. Kann ja noch beides zurückschicken. Falls ihr bessere Alternativen (als das E300 + Onkyo 508) kennt, wäre ich euch ebenfalls sehr dankbar dafür. 

Weiß nicht genau was ich falsch gemacht haben sollte.

Hab sowohl die 5 Satelliten an den AV-R angeschlossen (per Lautsprecherkabel), als auch den aktiven Subwoofer (per Cinch). Der Bass ist dadurch aber deutlich leiser und schwächer, weshalb ich die Dezibel Zahl bei den Einstellungen von 0 auf zwischen +8 und +12 (weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht so genau) eingestellt habe. Die Satelliten dagegen auf -3. 


Würde lieber wenn es möglich wäre die drei Cinch-Ausgänge des Subs benutzen und das ganze ähnlich wie bei der Decoderbox aufbauen (also dass die Satelliten Boxen an den Subwoofer angeschlossen werden). Scheint aber glaub ich nicht möglich zu sein, oder?

@PEG96: Ja ohne AV-R klingt es optimal. 

Bedanke mich im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!

Tomi


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

> Bei einem Budget von 500€ wurde mir diese Konstellation empfohlen. Kann ja noch beides zurückschicken. Falls ihr bessere Alternativen (als das E300 + Onkyo 508) kennt, wäre ich euch ebenfalls sehr dankbar dafür.


Behalt den Onkyo und kauf dir ein Infinity Minuette! Der Sound aus ist auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

> Hab sowohl die 5 Satelliten an den AV-R angeschlossen, als auch den aktiven Subwoofer. Der Bass ist dadurch aber deutlich leiser und schwächer, weshalb ich die Dezibel Zahl bei den Einstellungen von 0 auf zwischen +8 und +12 (weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht so genau) eingestellt habe. Die Satelliten dagegen auf -3.


Das hast du so schon richtig gemacht. Auch die Anhebung des Sub-Out ist bei vollaktiven Systemen, die halbaktiv genutzt werden, nicht unüblich. Alternativ kannst du den Bass auch noch am Subwoofer selbst regeln.



> Würde lieber wenn es möglich wäre die drei Cinch-Ausgänge des Subs benutzen und das ganze ähnlich wie bei der Decoderbox aufbauen (also dass die Satelliten Boxen an den Subwoofer angeschlossen werden). Scheint aber glaub ich nicht möglich zu sein, oder?


Dein Onkyo-Receiver hat leider keinen analogen 5.1-Ausgang, du kannst das Teufelsystem also nur halbaktiv, also so wie du es getan hast, anschließen.

Was andere Lautsprecher angeht...für ein Gesamtbudget von 500€ für Lautsprecher und Receiver zusammen ist das eine schwierige Angelegenheit. Da kann man sich nur mal nach Schnäppchen umgucken. Meine Eltern haben z.B. ein Mordaunt Short Carnival 5.1-System für 269€ ergattert. Evtl. findest du bei einer ausgedehnten Suche ein änhliches Angebot, z.B. ein 5.1-System aus der Magnat Monitor Supreme Serie oder aus der Heco Victa Serie.

Wichtig ist aber vor allem, das du mit dem Klang zufrieden bist. Lass dir da von keinem etwas einreden, hör dir in Geschäften verschiedene Lautsprecher an, dann wirst du merken ob du was besseres brauchst oder ob du auch mit deinem Teufel-System zufrieden sein kannst. Mir persönlich reicht es z.B. zum Filme und TV gucken voll aus und die kleinen Satelliten-LS kommen mir auf meinem Schreibtisch sehr entgegen. Fürs Musikhören würde ich die aber niewieder missbrauchen, dafür hab ich dann halt meine HiFi-Anlage.
Wenn du aber merkst, dass du mehr Klang haben willst als du mit dem Teufel-System bekommst, dann wäre es ratsam etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und dann gleich was vernünftiges zu kaufen womit du dann auch die nächsten 10 Jahre glücklich sein kannst.


----------



## ThisIsTomi (30. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Behalt den Onkyo und kauf dir ein Infinity Minuette! Der Sound aus ist auf jeden Fall besser.


 
Hab noch nie was von dem System gehört & das soll jetzt so viel besser als das CE300 sein? Naja wäre gut wenn ich es erst einmal hinkriegen würde, dass mein Problemchen gelöst wird !


----------



## Madz (30. März 2011)

> Hab noch nie was von dem System gehört & das soll jetzt so viel besser als das CE300 sein? Naja wäre gut wenn ich es erst einmal hinkriegen würde, dass mein Problemchen gelöst wird !


Das System hatte ich mal und es klingt auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

Wie hast du denn den Onkyo eingestellt? Und wie ist der Subwoofer aufgestellt?


----------



## ThisIsTomi (30. März 2011)

Wie meinste das wie ich den Onkyo ein- und den Sub aufgestellt habe? 

Der Sub hat vorne zwei Regler (einen für Bass und einen für Volume). Beide sind fast komplett aufgedreht (dreh die auch manchmal dazu komplett auf). Beim Onkyo sehen so einige Einstellungen wie folgt aus:

Left -8db
Center -6db
Right -8db
Surround ist unwichtig
Subwoofer +12db 

(Spiel damit aber immer gerne rum ..  Die Satelliten-Lautsprecher sind momentan nicht so sehr im Minus-Bereich. 

Subwoofer - Yes
Front - Large
Center - Small
Surround - Small
Front High - Small
SourrBack - None (momentan nicht angeschlossen)
Crossover - 150Hz
Double Bass - On

Weiß nicht genau wie ich beides übereinstimmen soll. Der Sound der Lautsprecher gefällt mir SO nun auch nicht so gut, wie wenn diese perfekt eingestimmt am Subwoofer hängen. Und der Sub brummt halt nach aktuellen Einstellungen.

Grüße, 

Tomi


----------



## Gast12348 (30. März 2011)

Du hast an Front doch auch nur die Teufel Sats hängen ? Stell das mal auf Small, sonst hauts dir die dinger noch kaputt weil bass mögen die nicht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

Das Brummen des Subwoofers kommt von dem eingebauten Verstärker. Ist ein bekanntes Problem bei Teufel-Lautsprechern, die haben gern mal ein mieses Brumm-Verhalten. Diesbezüglich solltest du mal Kontakt mit dem Teufel-Support aufnehmen, die können dir da in der Regel recht unkompliziert weiterhelfen.


----------



## ThisIsTomi (30. März 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Du hast an Front doch auch nur die Teufel Sats hängen ? Stell das mal auf Small, sonst hauts dir die dinger noch kaputt weil bass mögen die nicht.


 
Okee wird geändert! Aber das kann ja nicht alles sein? Wenn ich den Sound mit dem AV-R nicht mind. genauso gut hinkriege, muss der wohl weg. Aber kann ja nicht sein, weil AV-Rs ja grundsätzlich aufgrund ihrer überlegenden Features eher empfohlen werden als eine überteuerte Decoderbox?!

Weitere Vorschläge? :/

Edit: 





a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das Brummen des Subwoofers kommt von dem eingebauten Verstärker. Ist ein bekanntes Problem bei Teufel-Lautsprechern, die haben gern mal ein mieses Brumm-Verhalten. Diesbezüglich solltest du mal Kontakt mit dem Teufel-Support aufnehmen, die können dir da in der Regel recht unkompliziert weiterhelfen.



Wenn ich den Subwoofer aber ohne AV-R laufen lasse, sondern direkt beispielsweise per Cinch an die PS3 anschließe, brummt er nicht!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2011)

Dann liegts wohl entweder an einem zu hohen Eingangspegel für den Subwoofer wodurch der Subwoofer anfängt zu brummen oder du hast einfach ne Brummschleife drin.


----------



## Fussballchecker (31. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nie wieder weniger als Teufel-Standard!



Das wäre auch relativ schwierig.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. März 2011)

Naja, gibt ja immernoch genug Leute, die zu Logitech und Konsorten greifen, dagegen sind die Teufel-Lautsprecher schon wirklich eine Wohltat. Aber mit meiner heutigen Erfahrung muss ich natürlich trotzdem eingestehen, dass der vorliegende Test viel zu beschönigend ist und es noch großen Spielraum nach Oben gibt.
Eins muss ich dem Teufel-System aber zu gute halten: es war mein Einstieg in den Klanggenuss, sozusagen der Stein des Anstoßes, und hat mich letztendlich zu meinem Hobby HiFi gebracht.


----------



## Fussballchecker (31. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Naja, gibt ja immernoch genug Leute, die zu Logitech und Konsorten greifen, dagegen sind die Teufel-Lautsprecher schon wirklich eine Wohltat.


 
Ja, ist schon korrekt. Jeder fing mit billigen Creative oder Logitech Lautsprechern an, da ist selbst Teufel ein spürbarer Fortschritt. 
Ansonsten sollte jedem bewusst sein, dass sich für 300€ kein brauchbares Surround Set zusammenstellen lässt auch nicht mithilfe der Chinesen, die Teufel anheuert. Und da wir uns augenscheinlich in einem Forum für Luxusgüter befinden, gehe ich davon aus, dass hier keiner am Hungertuch nagt und somit in der Lage sein sollte vielleicht das Portemonnaie nur ein klein wenig zu öffnen, um an Qualitätslautsprecher wie z.B. KRK, Audioengine, Swans oder Adam (oder Nubert, Heco, Klipsch, Canton und Konsorten, falls es denn Standlautsprecher sein dürfen) ranzukommen, die sich nach und nach zu akzepablen 5.1 Sets ausbauen lassen.


----------



## ThisIsTomi (31. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Dann liegts wohl entweder an einem zu hohen Eingangspegel für den Subwoofer wodurch der Subwoofer anfängt zu brummen oder du hast einfach ne Brummschleife drin.


 
Brummschleife?? ..  Und zum Pegel .. Wenn ich die Dezibel Zahl runter drehe, ist mir der Bass zu schwach. Wenn der Subwoofer wie gesagt direkt an die PS3 angeschlossen wird (und nicht durch den Onkyo läuft) hört sich der Bass wesentlich besser an und es gibt kein brummen.

Muss ich wohl mal bei Teufel nachfragen.



Fussballchecker schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon korrekt. Jeder fing mit billigen Creative oder Logitech Lautsprechern an, da ist selbst Teufel ein spürbarer Fortschritt.
> Ansonsten sollte jedem bewusst sein, dass sich für 300€ kein brauchbares Surround Set zusammenstellen lässt auch nicht mithilfe der Chinesen, die Teufel anheuert. Und da wir uns augenscheinlich in einem Forum für Luxusgüter befinden, gehe ich davon aus, dass hier keiner am Hungertuch nagt und somit in der Lage sein sollte vielleicht das Portemonnaie nur ein klein wenig zu öffnen, um an Qualitätslautsprecher wie z.B. KRK, Audioengine, Swans oder Adam (oder Nubert, Heco, Klipsch, Canton und Konsorten, falls es denn Standlautsprecher sein dürfen) ranzukommen, die sich nach und nach zu akzepablen 5.1 Sets ausbauen lassen.


 
Mir ist es bewusst, dass man nur das bekommt, was man bezahlt. Nach neuem Notebook, TV, PS3, etc. waren einfach nicOder ht mehr als 600€ dafür drinnen. Und für die 300€, die mir das Teufel Concept gekostet haben, hab ich nichts besseres gefunden. 

Was würdet ihr mir den jetzt empfehlen? Onkyo zurückschicken und mit nur einem Cinch einen künstlichen 5.1 Sound genießen, oder das Concept zurückschicken und eine Alternative suchen?

Lg Tomi

Edit: Oder mal ein anderer Vorschlag. Sagen wir mal ich bleibe beim CE300 & schließe dann alle Satelliten an den Subwoofer (Die sind ja bestens aufeinander abgestimmt). Gibt es nicht AV-Receiver die ähnliches wie eine Decoderstation 5 bewirken (nur halt mehr). Also die 3x Pre Outs für die Cinch Käbel haben? Also wie die Decoderstation?

Also Sound geht z.B. durch PS3 per HDMI an AV-R, AV-R gibt den Sound durch die drei Pre Outs in 5.1 an den Aktiv-Subwoofer weiter und dieser erzeugt dann Bass und Sound aus den Satelliten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. März 2011)

> Edit: Oder mal ein anderer Vorschlag. Sagen wir mal ich bleibe beim CE300 & schließe dann alle Satelliten an den Subwoofer (Die sind ja bestens aufeinander abgestimmt). Gibt es nicht AV-Receiver die ähnliches wie eine Decoderstation 5 bewirken (nur halt mehr). Also die 3x Pre Outs für die Cinch Käbel haben? Also wie die Decoderstation?



Doch doch, die gibt es. Ganz spontan würde mir da der Yamaha RX-V767 einfallen mit einem 5.1 Pre-Out. Den haben aber auch sicher die größeren Modelle von Onkyo, da musst du dir einfach mal die einzelnen Produkte angucken. Bei Denon haben sie leider seit dem letzten Serienupgrade massiv analoge Ein- und Ausgänge eingespaart. Da muss man schon tief in die Tasche greifen um einen AVR mit 5.1 Pre-Out zu bekommen.


----------



## Lee (31. März 2011)

Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man ein Teufel E300 nicht halbaktiv zum laufen bekommen kann. Beim CEMPE hat es auch ohne weiteres geklappt. 
Stell mal alle Lautsprecher auf Small und auf +-0db und regel die Lautstärke vom Sub einfach an diesem selbst hoch. Wie hast du den eigentlich angeschlossen? Den Sub vom CEMPE hat man noch am Front Rechts Eingang an einen AVR angeschlossen. 
Eventuell kannst du auch an der LFE Trennfrequenz etwas verändern. 

Du könntest auch an Teufel mal eine Mail schreiben. Immerhin kennen die ihre Produkte immernoch am besten.


----------



## ThisIsTomi (31. März 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Doch doch, die gibt es. Ganz spontan würde mir da der Yamaha RX-V767 einfallen mit einem 5.1 Pre-Out. Den haben aber auch sicher die größeren Modelle von Onkyo, da musst du dir einfach mal die einzelnen Produkte angucken. Bei Denon haben sie leider seit dem letzten Serienupgrade massiv analoge Ein- und Ausgänge eingespaart. Da muss man schon tief in die Tasche greifen um einen AVR mit 5.1 Pre-Out zu bekommen.


 
Autsch .. Dann müsste ich ja nochmal um die 150€ tiefer in die Tasche greifen ..  Könnt ich mir momentan eher nicht leisten ...  Aber das müsste doch alles auch ohne Pre-Outs hinzukriegen sein?



> Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man ein Teufel E300 nicht halbaktiv zum laufen bekommen kann. Beim CEMPE hat es auch ohne weiteres geklappt.
> Stell mal alle Lautsprecher auf Small und auf +-0db und regel die Lautstärke vom Sub einfach an diesem selbst hoch. Wie hast du den eigentlich angeschlossen? Den Sub vom CEMPE hat man noch am Front Rechts Eingang an einen AVR angeschlossen.
> Eventuell kannst du auch an der LFE Trennfrequenz etwas verändern.
> 
> Du könntest auch an Teufel mal eine Mail schreiben. Immerhin kennen die ihre Produkte immernoch am besten.



Wie ich den angeschlossen habe steht weiter oben. Wofür steht das CEMPE bzw. das LFE? Ich probiers gegen 9 nochmal wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin und stells auf Small & +-0db ...

Grüße Tomi


----------



## Fussballchecker (31. März 2011)

ThisIsTomi schrieb:


> Mir ist es bewusst, dass man nur das bekommt, was man bezahlt. Nach neuem Notebook, TV, PS3, etc. waren einfach nicOder ht mehr als 600€ dafür drinnen. Und für die 300€, die mir das Teufel Concept gekostet haben, hab ich nichts besseres gefunden.


 
Für 300€ gibt es möglicherweise auch keine besseren 5.1-Systeme, was damit zusammen hängt, dass 5.1-Anlagen in diesen Preisregionen selten und minderwertig sind. Denk dran, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
Das Budget von 300€ erlaubt beispielsweise zwei dieser Späße, die man nach und nach zu einem vernünftigen Surroundsystem ausbauen kann und nebenbei noch guten Stereo-Klang hat.


----------



## TAZ (1. April 2011)

CEMPE = Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition (Ein altes 5.1-Soundsystem von Teufel)
LFE = Loud Frequency Effects (der X.*1*-Kanal)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. April 2011)

LFE = Low Frequency Effect (bei Dolby), Low Frequency Enhancement (bei DTS)


----------



## Vasili8181 (1. März 2012)

Lee schrieb:


> Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man ein Teufel E300 nicht halbaktiv zum laufen bekommen kann. Beim CEMPE hat es auch ohne weiteres geklappt.
> Stell mal alle Lautsprecher auf Small und auf +-0db und regel die Lautstärke vom Sub einfach an diesem selbst hoch. Wie hast du den eigentlich angeschlossen? Den Sub vom CEMPE hat man noch am Front Rechts Eingang an einen AVR angeschlossen.
> Eventuell kannst du auch an der LFE Trennfrequenz etwas verändern.
> 
> Du könntest auch an Teufel mal eine Mail schreiben. Immerhin kennen die ihre Produkte immernoch am besten.


 
Welche Trennfrequenz habt ihr beim Teufel Concept E 300 eingestellt? 120Hz ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. März 2012)

Ich hatte es mal ausgemessen, die optimale Trennfrequenz lag bei mir bei 117Hz, aber das kommt eben auch sehr auf den Raum an. Probier es einfach aus und stell es so ein, wie es dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## Delkhuze (24. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag,

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Soundsystem zusammen zu stellen. Das Teufel concept e 400 mit dem Decoder nun bin ich aber am verzweifeln welche soundkarte ich nehmen soll ich neige ja dazu mir die Asus Xonar D2 zu kaufen nur habe ich soviele Tests von Soundkarten hier durch gelesen das ich nun nicht mehr weiss welche nun denn die richtige wäre oder ob es doch besser wäre mir die Asus Xonar Essence ST mit dem Xonar H6 zu kaufen. Nutzen würde ich die Sachen für Heimkino, Musik (Industrial, Progressive Rock und Classic) desweiteren für Spiele wie BF3. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen was das angeht ich danke euch schon mal.


----------



## Nike334 (25. Dezember 2012)

Wenn dein Onboard sound einen digitalen ausgang bietet, brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine soundkarte zu kaufen. denn da wird bis auf ein paar zusatzfunktionen das digitale signal nur durchgeschleift.
Du könntest also einfach vom digitalen ausgang des mainboards an die decoderstation gehen.


Ich hätte auch ne frage:

Habe nun schon seit langer Zeit das E400 am PC im Einsatz und momentan befinde ich mich im TV-Kauf. Wenn er dann mal hier steht, möchte ich ganz gerne meinen Sat-receiver an der anlage anschließen, was ja wohl nur mit einem AV-Receiver möglich wäre, doch die find ich schlichtweg zu teuer :/ Gibt es da günstige Lösungen oder AV-Receiver, die auch ins Schülerbudget passen?


----------



## BöserMob (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
möglich wäre das schon mit der Decoderstation5 von Teufel. 
DecoderStation 5 - Lautsprecher Teufel
Dabei wird nur der Ton vom Receiver oder Tv abgezwackt und zur Decoderst. geleitet, das Bild geht gewohnt zum TV. 
Habe ich damals beim E300digital Set auch benutzt und die kleine Kiste hat immer ordentlich funktioniert, als ich noch im Schülermodus lebte 

Gruß BM


----------



## Lee (26. Dezember 2012)

Schau auf ebay nach nem gebrauchten AV Receiver. Kannst die meist ohne Bedenken kaufen, außer man sieht schon, dass sie vergammelt sind. Die Teufel Decoderstation ist überteuert.


----------



## Nike334 (26. Dezember 2012)

die decoderstation ist auch ein av receiver... und über 100€ für nen av receiver will ich nicht wirklich ausgeben  Welche Receiver wären denn empfehlenswert für meine Zwecke? Onkyo/Denon?
lg


EDIT: hab da aber bedenken, denn die teufel satelliten haben eine Impedanz von 4 Ohm und auf den meisten Receivern steht jedoch 6-16 Ohm. Das funktioniert dann nicht zusammen, oder? Bin nicht ganz so im Hifi Thema drinne^^


----------



## BöserMob (27. Dezember 2012)

Das ist grundsätzlich kein Problem, die Angaben auf den meisten AVRs sind höher angegeben, damit CE-Vorschriften eingehalten werden können wenn es um Wärmeentwicklung des Gerätes geht. 

Blöd gesagt sind die Vorschriften übertrieben. Bei mehr Ohm, also mehr Widerstand,, fließt weniger Strom im Gerät, was weniger Wärmeentwicklung zur Folge hat. 
Um sicher zugehen, kannst du beim Boxenhersteller nachfragen. 
Ich kenne keinen Fall, in dem davon abgeraten wird zB 4Ohm Boxen (aus diesem Jahrhundert ) an einem 8Ohm AVR zu betreiben. Auch Schäden sind mir noch nicht untergekommen und ich halte mich des öfteren im Hifisektor auf.
Nettes zum Lesen per PN, wenn Interesse besteht darfs gerne gelesen werden


----------

